# Bambini



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Comunque comincio a pensare che la cattiveria sia insita in una persona già dalla primissima età. Ieri ho assistito a una scena che mi ha fatto diventare i capelli lisci. Una bimbetta di nemmeno sei anni ha cercato con l'inganno di fare toccare a mia figlia una vespa ancora viva...con l'intenzione di farla pungere. Quando la mia piccola si è opposta, lei le ha tirato la mano portandola a un mezzo centimetro dall'insetto. Al che sono intervenuta...la mia povera tontolona non si è accorta dello scherzo maligno...ma io mi sono trattenuta a stento dal prendere per i capelli la piccola belva.





ranatan ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Anche perchè nel caso in questione i genitori li conosco bene, sono delle ottime persone, pacate e gentili. L'altra figlie più grande è sempre stata un amore. La seconda fin da piccolissima aveva una predisposizione agli scherzi "cattivi".
> Bisognerebbe essere in grado di intervenire subito su caratteri simili e cercare di smorzarne i toni.





Abigail ha detto:


> non credo. Credo i bambini siano semplicemente senza catene nel bene e nel male.
> Per questo bisogna "educare", intervenire, smussare e insegnare.
> Non distinguono il bene dal male.
> Poi ci sarà quello più bastardello ma il succo è così





moltimodi ha detto:


> Che siano amorali è certo, ma è una cosa diversa. Amorali i bambini lo sono tutti.
> Parlavo di caratteristiche caratteriali, ben marcate e diverse per ognuno di loro.





ranatan ha detto:


> Ma sai, mia figlia non capisce, è vero, ancora certe dinamiche, ma caratterialmente è mite. Non ha mai cercato di far del male volontariamente a nessuno e non è violenta. Ma io ho fatto più o meno come le altre madri...è che semplicemente lei è così di natura!


 



Prendo spunto da questo racconto di Ranatan per aprire uno spazio sui bambini.
Ehm guai chi me li tocca.
Chiaramente non si possono considerare i comportamenti dei bambini come si considera quelli degli adulti e i bambini non sono "meno" sono "diversi".
Ad esempio quella bambina avrebbe potuto provare a superare una sua paura attraverso un'altra proprio per identificazione, ma senza avere l'empatia sufficiente per comprendere che l'altra avrebbe potuto sentire dolore. L'usava un po' come una bambola per "mettere in scena" un suo problema.
Magari i suoi ottimi genitori non le consentono di esprimere le sue paure.
Possono esserci mille motivi diversi.
L'educazione, come dite giustamente, ha proprio la funzione di portare alla consapevolezza che anche gli altri soffrono, dei diversi punti di vista.
Ma a questo possono arrivare gradualmente man mano che sono in grado dal punto di vista cognitivo di farlo.
Se un altro bambino non lo fa può essere che sia perché è costituzionalmente più mite (non buono che è u termine che contiene in sè un giudizio), ma può anche avere genitori che meglio "contengono" le sue paure.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questo racconto di Ranatan per aprire uno spazio sui bambini.
> Ehm guai chi me li tocca.
> Chiaramente non si possono considerare i comportamenti dei bambini come si considera quelli degli adulti e i bambini non sono "meno" sono "diversi".
> *Ad esempio quella bambina avrebbe potuto provare a superare una sua paura attraverso un'altra proprio per identificazione, ma senza avere l'empatia sufficiente per comprendere che l'altra avrebbe potuto sentire dolore. L'usava un po' come una bambola per "mettere in scena" un suo problema.*
> ...


 Interessante. Si, può essere. Oppure semplicemente è di animo cattivello... ci sono. Anche tra gli animali è così... li vedi anche tra una cucciolata... tutti di carattere diverso. Certi mansueti, certi aggressivi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Settembre 2010)

I bambini sono piccoli animali che i genitori dovrebbero aiutare a diventare esseri umani.
Purtroppo molti genitori sono più animali dei bambini, quindi..........


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ad esempio quella bambina avrebbe potuto provare a superare una sua paura attraverso un'altra proprio per identificazione, ma senza avere l'empatia sufficiente per comprendere che l'altra avrebbe potuto sentire dolore. L'usava un po' come una bambola per "mettere in scena" un suo problema.
> Magari i suoi ottimi genitori non le consentono di esprimere le sue paure.
> Possono esserci mille motivi diversi.
> .


 
a me sembra molto tirata questa spiegazione.
magari hai ragione, magari è solo stronzetta e diventerà una stronza completa crescendo.
ma io son di parte perchè ho poco feeling coi bambini


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questo racconto di Ranatan per aprire uno spazio sui bambini.
> Ehm guai chi me li tocca.
> Chiaramente non si possono considerare i comportamenti dei bambini come si considera quelli degli adulti e i bambini non sono "meno" sono "diversi".
> Ad esempio quella bambina avrebbe potuto provare a superare una sua paura attraverso un'altra proprio per identificazione, ma senza avere l'empatia sufficiente per comprendere che l'altra avrebbe potuto sentire dolore. L'usava un po' come una bambola per "mettere in scena" un suo problema.
> ...


Potrebbe essere, anche se a quasi sei anni mi sembra un'ipotesi da escludere.
La bimba in questione sapeva benissimo cosa stava facendo, anche perchè non era certo la prima volta che orchestrava scherzi non tanto divertenti per chi li doveva subire.
Sono più propensa a pensare che alcuni bimbi inizialmente siano più "violenti" (passami il termine) o cattivelli di altri. Questo non comporta che poi da ragazzini o da adulti non si possano trasformare in persone miti e giudiziose.
Figurati che mio cugino da piccolo era soprannominato "Monzòn", ora è un giovane uomo dolcissimo e che non farebbe male una mosca.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questo racconto di Ranatan per aprire uno spazio sui bambini.
> Ehm guai chi me li tocca.
> Chiaramente non si possono considerare i comportamenti dei bambini come si considera quelli degli adulti e i bambini non sono "meno" sono "diversi".
> *Ad esempio quella bambina avrebbe potuto provare a superare una sua paura attraverso un'altra proprio per identificazione, ma senza avere l'empatia sufficiente per comprendere che l'altra avrebbe potuto sentire dolore. L'usava un po' come una bambola per "mettere in scena" un suo problema.*
> ...


Era quello che pensavo.
Però sai, io mi ricordo di quando una "bambina" (avevamo circa 10 anni però) mi faceva scherzi del genere..e il suo viso non aveva nulla d'ingenuo. Anzi sogghignava maliziosamente..


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> I bambini sono piccoli animali che i genitori dovrebbero aiutare a diventare esseri umani.
> Purtroppo molti genitori sono più animali dei bambini, quindi..........


Rousseau diceva esattamente il contrario: i bambini nascono perfetti, l'educazione poi li rovina. (intendeva la cattiva educazione).Io condivido pienamente.
Nasciamo con un bagaglio completo di ciò che ci serve: il bravo educatore e colui che non ce ne priva, ma anzi ci aiuta a conoscerlo ed usarlo.

I bambini sono perfetti: tuto ciò che hanno di sbagliato, glielo arttribuiscono gli adulti.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Rousseau diceva esattamente il contrario: i bambini nascono perfetti, l'educazione poi li rovina. (intendeva la cattiva educazione).Io condivido pienamente.
> Nasciamo con un bagaglio completo di ciò che ci serve: il bravo educatore e colui che non ce ne priva, ma anzi ci aiuta a conoscerlo ed usarlo.
> 
> I bambini sono perfetti: tuto ciò che hanno di sbagliato, glielo arttribuiscono gli adulti.


non sono d'accordo.
Che c' è  di perfetto o giusto nel comportamento della bambina che voleva far pungere la figlia di Ranatan?


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me sembra molto tirata questa spiegazione.
> magari hai ragione,* magari è solo stronzetta e diventerà una stronza completa crescendo.*
> ma io son di parte perchè ho poco feeling coi bambini


quasi sempre è così.


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> Che c' è di perfetto o giusto nel comportamento della bambina che voleva far pungere la figlia di Ranatan?


 
Non sappiamo da cosa derivi quel comportamento (quanti anni ha la bambina intanto?) se è grandicella, forse copia comportamenti adulti, se è piccola magari sta sperimentando qualcosa che è capitato a lei...
Sappiamo troppo poco dell'episodio per attribuire un significato "morale" al comportamento di quella bambina.


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quasi sempre è così.


Io ero una tontolona...oggi sono tutt'altro che buona.
Mia sorella era una stronzetta, adesso è tonta, ma tonta proprio...


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ero una tontolona...oggi sono tutt'altro che buona.
> Mia sorella era una stronzetta, adesso è tonta, ma tonta proprio...


io ero un angelo da bimba e lo sono tutt'ora:angeletto::angeletto::angeletto:

(pioggia di varicella in arrivo:carneval


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io ero un angelo da bimba e lo sono tutt'ora:angeletto::angeletto::angeletto:
> 
> (pioggia di varicella in arrivo:carneval


 Non sei credibile...:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Rousseau diceva esattamente il contrario: i bambini nascono perfetti, l'educazione poi li rovina. (intendeva la cattiva educazione).Io condivido pienamente.
> Nasciamo con un bagaglio completo di ciò che ci serve: il bravo educatore e colui che non ce ne priva, ma anzi ci aiuta a conoscerlo ed usarlo.
> 
> I bambini sono perfetti: tuto ciò che hanno di sbagliato, glielo arttribuiscono gli adulti.


 Non sono d'accordo. Cosa vuol dire perfetto, poi? Ci sono tante caratteristiche innate, che con l'educazione poco c'entrano. Puoi provare a migliorarle, ma tant'è.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non sappiamo da cosa derivi quel comportamento (quanti anni ha la bambina intanto?) se è grandicella, forse copia comportamenti adulti, se è piccola magari sta sperimentando qualcosa che è capitato a lei...
> Sappiamo troppo poco dell'episodio per attribuire un significato "morale" al comportamento di quella bambina.


 ho conosciuto da piccolo un sacco di bambini stronzetti e maligni, i cui fratelli magari erano tranquilloni. L'educazione ricevuta era la stessa.


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non sappiamo da cosa derivi quel comportamento (quanti anni ha la bambina intanto?) se è grandicella, forse copia comportamenti adulti, se è piccola magari sta sperimentando qualcosa che è capitato a lei...
> Sappiamo troppo poco dell'episodio per attribuire un significato "morale" al comportamento di quella bambina.


La bambina ha quasi sei anni e se la prende sempre con i più piccoli.
Comunque, a mio avviso lei è stronzetta senza possibilità di appello.
E' una che si diverte a far piangere (sempre in modo subdolo) i bambini più piccoli e tontoloni di lei. E ogni volta inventa una cattiveria nuova...purtroppo per lei ultimamente la evitano in molti.
Io sarò una madre poco etica...ma onestamente ho chiesto a mia figlia di starle alla larga.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> La bambina ha quasi sei anni e se la prende sempre con i più piccoli.
> Comunque, a mio avviso lei è stronzetta senza possibilità di appello.
> E' una che si diverte a far piangere (sempre in modo subdolo) i bambini più piccoli e tontoloni di lei. E ogni volta inventa una cattiveria *nuova...purtroppo per lei ultimamente la evitano in molti.*
> Io sarò una madre poco etica...ma onestamente ho chiesto a mia figlia di starle alla larga.


E i genitori si accorgono di ciò?


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ho conosciuto da piccolo un sacco di bambini stronzetti e maligni, i cui fratelli magari erano tranquilloni. L'educazione ricevuta era la stessa.


Ecco. E' quello che mi sono sempre chiesta anche io. Se l'educazione ricevuta è stata la stessa e due fratelli o sorelle sono caratterialmente pacifio-aggressivo...vorrà ben dire che l'indole conta no?
Mia madre aveva un fratello molto più piccolo. Lei è sempre stata giudiziosa, generosa, studiosa, ligissima alle regole, ecc.---suo fratello il contrario!


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ecco. E' quello che mi sono sempre chiesta anche io. Se l'educazione ricevuta è stata la stessa e due fratelli o sorelle sono caratterialmente pacifio-aggressivo...*vorrà ben dire che l'indole conta no?*
> Mia madre aveva un fratello molto più piccolo. Lei è sempre stata giudiziosa, generosa, studiosa, ligissima alle regole, ecc.---suo fratello il contrario!


Ma certo che conta. Voler ridurre tutto all'ambiente è un'assurdità. Nasciamo diversi.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Comunque, a mio avviso lei è stronzetta senza possibilità di appello.
> .


quindi opti per la mia versione da psicologhetta  del giovedì? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> La bambina ha quasi sei anni e se la prende sempre con i più piccoli.
> Comunque, a mio avviso lei è stronzetta senza possibilità di appello.
> E' una che si diverte a far piangere (sempre in modo subdolo) i bambini più piccoli e tontoloni di lei. E ogni volta inventa una cattiveria nuova...purtroppo per lei ultimamente la evitano in molti.
> *Io sarò una madre poco etica*...*ma onestamente ho chiesto a mia figlia di starle alla larga*.


 ma quando mai... hai fatto benissimo!


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E i genitori si accorgono di ciò?


Sai che cosa? E' la terza figlia. I primi due hanno più di 16 anni. Il padre non c'è mai per via del lavoro e la mamma è sfinita. Si vede che non ha più energia per giocare con lei. Però è comunque una madre presente, affettuosa e dolce come poche, come pure i fratelli.


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> quindi opti per la mia versione da psicologhetta del giovedì? :mrgreen:


In parte si! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> La bambina ha quasi sei anni e se la prende sempre con i più piccoli.
> Comunque, a mio avviso lei è stronzetta senza possibilità di appello.
> E' una che si diverte a far piangere (sempre in modo subdolo) i bambini più piccoli e tontoloni di lei. E ogni volta inventa una cattiveria nuova...purtroppo per lei ultimamente la evitano in molti.
> Io sarò una madre poco etica...ma onestamente ho chiesto a mia figlia di starle alla larga.


Tutti i bambini se la prendono con i piu' piccoli, quando se la prendono... non esistono i "bulli" che vanno dai piu' grandi.
M sembra che questa bambina venga giudicata da occhi adulti, che sanno cosa vuol dire divertirsi facendo male in modo subdolo.
Prima di emarginarla perche' stronzetta andrebbe fatto notare ai genitori.
A sei anni si lascia almeno il beneficio del dubbio IMHO


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ecco. E' quello che mi sono sempre chiesta anche io. Se l'educazione ricevuta è stata la stessa e due fratelli o sorelle sono caratterialmente pacifio-aggressivo...vorrà ben dire che l'indole conta no?
> Mia madre aveva un fratello molto più piccolo. Lei è sempre stata giudiziosa, generosa, studiosa, ligissima alle regole, ecc.---suo fratello il contrario!



Penso che l'indole conti, ma il primo figlio viene educato in maniera diversa dal secondo.
Come minimo, c'è la presenza del primo fratello a rendere diverso l'ambiente.
Diverso il grado di attenzione, diverso il modo di rapportarsi -quante ansie al primo che col secondo sono mooooolte ridotte- c'è pure l'influenza del fratello, col quale "combattere" e "allearsi".

Oltretutto, sembra che succeda quasi sempre. Il secondo figlio in genere ha un carattere diverso dal primo, proprio per trovare un suo spazio proprio.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Non la si emargina, e lei che si emargina da sola col suo comportamento maligno. I bulletti si emarginano da soli, anche se a loro pare di essere dei in terra. Non vengono emarginati.


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutti i bambini se la prendono con i piu' piccoli, quando se la prendono... non esistono i "bulli" che vanno dai piu' grandi.
> M sembra che questa bambina venga giudicata da occhi adulti, che sanno cosa vuol dire divertirsi facendo male in modo subdolo.
> Prima di emarginarla perche' stronzetta andrebbe fatto notare ai genitori.
> A sei anni si lascia almeno il beneficio del dubbio IMHO


Beh, ma scusa...i genitori dovrebbero notare da soli questi episodi. La madre è sempre presente e più volte è intervenuta per cercare di farle chiedere scusa.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, ma scusa...i genitori dovrebbero notare da soli questi episodi. La madre è sempre presente e più volte è intervenuta per cercare di farle chiedere scusa.


 Ma infatti ciò che incrementa il bullismo è questo atteggiamento di "comprensione". Vanno stroncati sul nascere, facendogli terra bruciata attorno.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Non la si emargina, e lei che si emargina da sola *col suo comportamento maligno. *I bulletti si emarginano da soli, anche se a loro pare di essere dei in terra.* Non vengono emarginati.


 ha sei anni!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Rousseau diceva esattamente il contrario: i bambini nascono perfetti, l'educazione poi li rovina. (intendeva la cattiva educazione).Io condivido pienamente.
> Nasciamo con un bagaglio completo di ciò che ci serve: il bravo educatore e colui che non ce ne priva, ma anzi ci aiuta a conoscerlo ed usarlo.
> 
> I bambini sono perfetti: tuto ciò che hanno di sbagliato, glielo arttribuiscono gli adulti.


Lascia stare Rousseau e guarda i bambini.
Decontestualizzando frasi di tizio o caio si può giustificare o spiegare qualsiasi cosa ed il suo contrario.

Un bambino è mosso prevalentemente dall'istinto, e questo certo non è fatto solo di cose negative, ma quelle positive sono pressochè esclusivamente strumentali al proprio benessere. Solo con la maturazione ed il giusto insegnamento il bambino diviene in grado di capire che il proprio bene non è necessariamente il bene altrui, che le preoprie esigenze non sono necessariamente le priorità di tutti.

Certo che se demagogicamente si vuol dare alla "società" la colpa di tutto, allora sono daccordo: spesso si insegna a tornare indietro anziché andare avanti.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti ciò che incrementa il bullismo è questo atteggiamento di "comprensione". Vanno stroncati sul nascere, facendogli terra bruciata attorno.


o buttandoli su un nido di vespe:carneval:
(scherso)


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutti i bambini se la prendono con i piu' piccoli, quando se la prendono... non esistono i "bulli" che vanno dai piu' grandi.
> M sembra che questa bambina venga giudicata da occhi adulti, che sanno cosa vuol dire divertirsi facendo male in modo subdolo.
> Prima di emarginarla perche' stronzetta *andrebbe fatto notare ai genitori.*
> A sei anni si lascia almeno il beneficio del dubbio IMHO


è vero 
ma non porta a nulla

quando mia figlia era in prima elementare, una bambina scatenò una claque contro di lei (che era più piccola perchè un anno avanti)
fu una cosa molto brutta
la scuola minimizzò, per minimizzare la responsabilità di chi avrebbe dovuto intervenire 

parlai con i genitori che negarono anche l'innegabile

la fortuna volle che in classe ci fossero 2 gemelle molto più alte delle altre bimbe che chiarirono che si sarebbero schierate con lei
e che il mio intervento con la scuola procurasse una maggio attenzione nel prosieguo


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Penso che l'indole conti, ma il primo figlio viene educato in maniera diversa dal secondo.
> Come minimo, c'è la presenza del primo fratello a rendere diverso l'ambiente.
> Diverso il grado di attenzione, diverso il modo di rapportarsi -quante ansie al primo che col secondo sono mooooolte ridotte- c'è pure l'influenza del fratello, col quale "combattere" e "allearsi".
> 
> Oltretutto, sembra che succeda quasi sempre. Il secondo figlio in genere ha un carattere diverso dal primo, proprio per trovare un suo spazio proprio.


Verissimo.
Tante cose che a mia sorella maggiore non sono state permesse (un po' per indole mite sua un po' perche' era la prima) a me sono state "concesse" ( indole meno mite praticamente me le son prese).
L'idole di base c'e', i valori trasmessi dai genitori magari sono gli stessi, ma nell'educazione di ciascun figlio ci sono delle varianti... i figli imparano dai genitori, ma anche i genitori imparano ad essere tali coi figli


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io *ero* *un angelo* da bimba e lo sono tutt'ora:angeletto::angeletto::angeletto:


 
Lo dice sempre anche Lucifero


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non la si emargina, e lei che si emargina da sola col suo comportamento maligno. I bulletti si emarginano da soli, anche se a loro pare di essere dei in terra. Non vengono emarginati.



Caspita, ha solo 6 anni!!!!
Se i fratelli sono grandi, i genitori fanno del loro meglio ma sono un pò assenti... che si comporti così per attirare l'attenzione?
La vuoi mettere subito in un ghetto? 

Secondo me manca un pò di "collaborazione" tra genitori.
Al parco, ogni mamma è per sè e per suo figlio e basta, e se ti azzardi a commentare il comportamento di un altro bimbo -pure se sta tirando pietre contro il tuo- la reazione del bimbo è "non sei mica mia madre" e la madre si incavola pure.

Regole e limitazioni fanno sentire i bambini più sicuri. Se queste regole e limitazioni venissero proposte non solo dai genitori ma anche da tutto l'ambiente adulto -conosciuto- forse le cose in certi casi andrebbero meglio.

Chiaro che sto parlando di cose condivisibili, non dico che voglio andare a commentare che il figlio di una è vestito troppo o troppo poco.
Ma sinceramente non mi secca se qualcuno fa notare a mio figlio che non deve spingere sullo scivolo o che deve aspettare il suo turno.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha sei anni!


Quoto!


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo dice sempre anche Lucifero


si?
a me lo dice chi mi ha conosciuto da bimba e oggi.
E la mia mamma!


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti ciò che incrementa il bullismo è questo atteggiamento di "comprensione". Vanno stroncati sul nascere, *facendogli terra bruciata attorno*.


 ma figuriamoci.scusa tanta tolleranza con comunità varie (giustamente, per carità) e poi mi emargini una bambina ?
se ne parla con la madre, se si ha pazienza si può anche cercare di capire se ha un disagio, se vuoi non la frequenti...ma terra bruciata proprio no


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha sei anni!


 Pensi che a otto o dieci sarà diversa. Io no.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha sei anni!



scrivevo la mia replica mentre tu scrivevi questo. Quoto!!!


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma figuriamoci.scusa tanta tolleranza con comunità varie (giustamente, per carità) e poi mi emargini una bambina ?
> se ne parla con la madre, se si ha pazienza si può anche cercare di capire se ha un disagio, se vuoi non la frequenti...ma terra bruciata proprio no


 Guarda qualunque sito che parla di bullismo... cominciano proprio a quell'età o poco di più. Ripeto, sono loro che si emarginano, non vengono emarginati.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensi che a otto o dieci sarà diversa. Io no.



Se il tipo di ambiente attorno a lei non cambia, no, non sarà diversa.
Se ci si accorge che c'è un problema e si agisce di comune accordo, genitori ed educatori, potrà essere molto diversa.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensi che a otto o dieci sarà diversa. Io no.


bocciata  senza appello .tante cose cambiano in due anni


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Se il tipo di ambiente attorno a lei non cambia, no, non sarà diversa.
> Se ci si accorge che c'è un problema e si agisce di comune accordo, genitori ed educatori, potrà essere molto diversa.


Si da troppa importanza all'ambiente... cero, conta. Ma tu credi che Totò Riina sarebbe stato diverso se adottato neonato da una famiglia milanese? Io no. Certo, non sarebbe diventato mafioso.
Peppino Impastato d'altronde veniva da famiglia mafiosa, da un paese mafioso, educato da mafioso... eppure si è fatto ammazzare per essere diverso.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda qualunque sito che parla di bullismo... cominciano proprio a quell'età o poco di più. Ripeto, sono loro che si emarginano, non vengono emarginati.


 e tu li lasci dove stanno nel caso o cerchi di aiutare una crescita armoniosa?
non gli dai nessuna chance?
 a me pare incredibile , dai


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bocciata senza appello .tante cose cambiano in due anni


 certe si, certe no. Sono praticamente certo che tra due anni farà solo danni peggiori.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu li lasci dove stanno nel caso o cerchi di aiutare una crescita armoniosa?
> non gli dai nessuna chance?
> a me pare incredibile , dai


 ci vuole un terapeuta bravo... non certo una compagnuccia che accetta di farsi pungere. Così non aiuti nessuno dei due.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si da troppa importanza all'ambiente... cero, conta. Ma tu credi che Totò Riina sarebbe stato diverso se adottato neonato da una famiglia milanese? Io no. Certo, non sarebbe diventato mafioso.
> Peppino Impastato d'altronde veniva da famiglia mafiosa, da un paese mafioso, educato da mafioso... eppure si è fatto ammazzare per essere diverso.


L'ambiente conta eccome! Che ci si ribelli ad esso, o che ad esso ci si adegui, è il punto di partenza per ognuno. Il punto di partenza di ogni conoscenza, delle prime interpretazioni della vita, delle prime spiegazioni, dei primi principi morali, dei primi giudizi.
Tu pensi ad una "predestinazione"?
Anche io sono d'accordo che il *temperamento* -miti, calmi, agitati, attivi, pigri- sia diverso già nei neonati, ma è una cosa ben diversa la cattiveria.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma figuriamoci.*scusa tanta tolleranza con comunità varie (giustamente, per carità) e poi mi emargini una bambina ?*
> se ne parla con la madre, se si ha pazienza si può anche cercare di capire se ha un disagio, se vuoi non la frequenti...ma terra bruciata proprio no


 Ho letto solo ora. Assurdo, mai parlato di tolleranza... ho sempre detto che devono rispettare le leggi come gli italiani. Ed ho sempre detto che l'integrazione è sbagliata, perchè è omologazione e perdita di identità. Forse ti riferisci a qualcun altro.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ci vuole un terapeuta bravo... non certo una compagnuccia che accetta di farsi pungere. Così non aiuti nessuno dei due.


 certo che non basta, ci mancherebbe. contestavo l'emarginazione


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ci vuole un terapeuta bravo... non certo una compagnuccia che accetta di farsi pungere. Così non aiuti nessuno dei due.



Addirittura un terapeuta... uno sforzo condiviso di genitori ed educatori può fare miracoli.

Un singolo incontro fortunato anche da adolescenti può cambiarti la vita -e di casi ne conosco tanti- e tu pensi che una bimba di 6 anni sia praticamente irrecuperabile....


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> L'ambiente conta eccome! Che ci si ribelli ad esso, o che ad esso ci si adegui, è il punto di partenza per ognuno. Il punto di partenza di ogni conoscenza, delle prime interpretazioni della vita, delle prime spiegazioni, dei primi principi morali, dei primi giudizi.
> Tu pensi ad una "predestinazione"?
> Anche io sono d'accordo che il *temperamento* -miti, calmi, agitati, attivi, pigri- sia diverso già nei neonati, ma è una cosa ben diversa la cattiveria.


Si infatti ho scritto che conta 
Ma non è il punto di partenza. Il punto di partenza è ciò che ti tocca in sorte al momento della fecondazione. Carattere, fisico, ed altre cose. Questa è la pianta. L'ambiente è il terreno su cui si svilupperà.
Non so bene cosa sia la cattiveria... è il problema del male.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu li lasci dove stanno nel caso o cerchi di aiutare una crescita armoniosa?
> non gli dai nessuna chance?
> a me pare incredibile , dai


Ma scusa chi gliela deve la chance??? I genitori sono gli unici che possono correggere o premiare certi comportamenti, stop. Ranatan ha scritto che la mamma cercava di farle chiedere scusa. Cercava???? Ma stiamo scherzando?? Una bambina a 6 anni devi cercare di farle chiedere scusa? Non lo chiede  ?la punisci levandole il gioco o l'andata ai giardini spiegandole il motivo. Io credo che questi comportamenti permissivi o arrendevoli ,o che non insistono nella correzione fanno capire la qualità della futura educazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si infatti ho scritto che conta
> ma non è il punto di partenza. Il punto di partenza è ciò che ti tocca in sorte al momento della fecondazione. Carattere, fisico, ed altre cose. Questa è la pianta. L'ambiente è il terreno su cui si svilupperà.



Metti un seme buono in un terreno arido e roccioso, senza cure.... metti un seme "debole" in un terreno fertile e ben irrigato.... dagli il giusto sostegno, pota e dai nutrimento. vedrai che cosa succede...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Addirittura un terapeuta... uno sforzo condiviso di genitori ed educatori può fare miracoli.
> 
> Un singolo incontro fortunato anche da adolescenti può cambiarti la vita -e di casi ne conosco tanti- e tu pensi che una bimba di 6 anni sia praticamente irrecuperabile....


 I primi anni sono fondamentali. lì davvero l'ambiente conta molto. Si, addirittura un terapeuta. E' recuperabile, in qualche misura, se ci lavora un professionista. Io la penso così.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Metti un seme buono in un terreno arido e roccioso, senza cure.... metti un seme "debole" in un terreno fertile e ben irrigato.... dagli il giusto sostegno, pota e dai nutrimento. vedrai che cosa succede...


 Estremizzi. Chiaro che è così. Ed anche così ci sono le eccezioni, in bene e male. Prima ne ho nominata una, ma ti dev'essere sfuggita. Perchè è scomoda per chi vede l'ambiente al primo posto.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I primi anni sono fondamentali. lì davvero l'ambiente conta molto. Si, addirittura un terapeuta. E' recuperabile, in qualche misura, se ci lavora un professionista. Io la penso così.



Scusami, non mi ricordo.... tu hai figli?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Estremizzi. Chiaro che è così. Ed anche così ci sono le eccezioni, in bene e male. Prima ne ho nominata una, ma ti dev'essere sfuggita. Perchè è scomoda per chi vede l'ambiente al primo posto.



No, non mi è sfuggita. E io infatti non ho detto che ci si adagia sempre sull'ambiente di nascita. Ho detto che è sempre il punto di partenza, che lo si adotti o che lo si rigetti.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma scusa chi gliela deve la chance??? I genitori sono gli unici che possono correggere o premiare certi comportamenti, stop. Ranatan ha scritto che la mamma cercava di farle chiedere scusa. Cercava???? Ma stiamo scherzando?? Una bambina a 6 anni devi cercare di farle chiedere scusa? Non lo chiede ?la punisci levandole il gioco o l'andata ai giardini spiegandole il motivo. *Io credo che questi comportamenti permissivi o arrendevoli ,o che non insistono nella correzione fanno capire la qualità della futura educazione*.


 Infatti. Col buonismo si peggiora solo la situazione.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> No, non mi è sfuggita. E io infatti non ho detto che ci si adagia sempre sull'ambiente di nascita. Ho detto che è sempre il punto di partenza, che lo si adotti o che lo si rigetti.


sinceramente, non riesco a capire come tu possa vedere come punto di partenza il terreno e non il seme. Per come vedo le cose è un errore molto grave... nel seme c'è "qualità", c'è "informazione". Il terreno da l'energia. Che è cosa diversa, importante ma gerarchicamente inferiore.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Estremizzi. Chiaro che è così. Ed anche così ci sono le eccezioni, in bene e male. Prima ne ho nominata una, ma ti dev'essere sfuggita. Perchè è scomoda per chi vede l'ambiente al primo posto.



Comqune, non nego l'importanza dell'indole di partenza. Ed è lavoro difficile riconoscerla e capire come agire per tenere i lati positivi e neutralizzare al meglio quelli negativi.

Quello che mi turba dei tuoi post non è l'importanza che dai al carattere innato rispetto all'educazione, è che ritieni una bambina di 6 anni già sostanzialmente condannata.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sai che cosa? E' la terza figlia. I primi due hanno più di 16 anni. Il padre non c'è mai per via del lavoro e la mamma è sfinita. Si vede che non ha più energia per giocare con lei. Però è comunque una madre presente, affettuosa e dolce come poche, come pure i fratelli.


 Beh, questo non spiega totalmente il comportamento di questa bambina.



ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, ma scusa...i genitori dovrebbero notare da soli questi episodi. La madre è sempre presente e più volte è intervenuta per cercare di farle chiedere scusa.


 Ma la madre interviene solo per farle chiedere scusa?
Le spiega, o almeno tenta, di farle capire il perchè dell'atteggiamento sbagliato?
E tua figlia cosa dice del suo comportamento? Tu le spieghi il perchè non vuoi che giochi con lei?
Scusa se ti faccio queste domande, ma è un argomento che m'interessa molto.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Comqune, non nego l'importanza dell'indole di partenza. Ed è lavoro difficile riconoscerla e capire come agire per tenere i lati positivi e neutralizzare al meglio quelli negativi.
> 
> Quello che mi turba dei tuoi post non è l'importanza che dai al carattere innato rispetto all'educazione,* è che ritieni una bambina di 6 anni già sostanzialmente condannata.*


 Mi dispiace per lei, veramente... è lei la vera vittima. Non ha colpe, perchè non ha scelto come nascere e dove nascere. Però bisogna essere pragmatici proprio per aiutarla, imho.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti. Col buonismo si peggiora solo la situazione.


Riconosco l'onestà di chi scrive ma sono certa che se  la bambina in questione avesse fatto una tale  cattiveria a vostra figlia direttamente non si sarebbe fatti tutti questi ragionamenti e tutti vi sareste incazzati come draghi.
imho ovviamente. 
per me sarebbe stato così e avrei fatto un culo così alla madre.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sinceramente, non riesco a capire come tu possa vedere come punto di partenza il terreno e non il seme. Per come vedo le cose è un errore molto grave... nel seme c'è "qualità", c'è "informazione". Il terreno da l'energia. Che è cosa diversa, importante ma gerarchicamente inferiore.



Ok, ci provo.

Il terreno dà più che "energia", pure alle piante. Una camelia ha bisogno di terriccio acido, il migliore terriccio non acido le farà male. Dato il tipo di pianta, ognuna ha bisogno di una particolare qualità di terreno per dare il meglio di sè, altruimenti non fiorisce e muore.

Così, data l'indole di partenza, se tutto ttorno la famiglia non dà quello che serve *a quell'indole* per svilupparsi al meglio, nasceranno i problemi.
A parte poche patologie, autismo etc.... non credo che ci siano indoli che con la giusta attenzione non possano essere indirizzate a dare le cose migliori.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ok, ci provo.
> 
> Il terreno dà più che "energia", pure alle piante. Una camelia ha bisogno di terriccio acido, il migliore terriccio non acido le farà male. Dato il tipo di pianta, ognuna ha bisogno di una particolare qualità di terreno per dare il meglio di sè, altruimenti non fiorisce e muore.
> 
> ...


Si, ti capisco meglio...  In parte sono d'accordo, infatti come tu non sottovaluti l'importanza dell'innatismo, io non sottovaluto l'ambiente. 
Però vedi... una data camelia, nescendo sarà diversa da un'altra... un profumo leggermente diverso, diverse tonalità. Metti entrambe nello stesso terreno, essa le manterrà. Crescerà bene, in salute, ma resterà diversa. Così due fratellini. Chiaro, anche per loro il terreno non potrà essere esattamente lo stesso, nemmno per i gemelli lo è. Ma con terreno simile, avrai dopo anni persone molto diverse... con indole profondamente diverse. Questo a mio avviso per la "informazione" qualitativamente fondamentale che c'è dentro ognuno di noi dal primo barlume di vita.


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma scusa chi gliela deve la chance??? I genitori sono gli unici che possono correggere o premiare certi comportamenti, stop. Ranatan ha scritto che la mamma cercava di farle chiedere scusa. Cercava???? Ma stiamo scherzando?? Una bambina a 6 anni devi cercare di farle chiedere scusa? Non lo chiede ?la punisci levandole il gioco o l'andata ai giardini spiegandole il motivo. Io credo che questi comportamenti permissivi o arrendevoli ,o che non insistono nella correzione fanno capire la qualità della futura educazione.


Ti quoto!
Stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Un'altra volta aveva rubato un giochino che un bimbo aveva trovato nelle patatine. Beh, sua madre dopo che lei non ne ha voluto sapere di restituirlo ha chiesto scusa per lei e il giorno dopo è arrivata con un nuvo giochino per il piccolo. Intanto lei si è tenuta una cosa non sua!


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ti quoto!
> Stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Un'altra volta aveva rubato un giochino che un bimbo aveva trovato nelle patatine. Beh, sua madre dopo che lei non ne ha voluto sapere di restituirlo ha chiesto scusa per lei e il giorno dopo è arrivata con un nuvo giochino per il piccolo. Intanto lei si è tenuta una cosa non sua!



Ecco. C'è una educazione carente.
La bimba soffrirà di questi errori dei suoi genitori.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ecco. C'è una educazione carente.
> La bimba soffrirà di questi errori dei suoi genitori.


 Sicuramente c'è anche un'educazione pessima!


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh, questo non spiega totalmente il comportamento di questa bambina.
> 
> 
> Ma la madre interviene solo per farle chiedere scusa?
> ...


Sua madre è davvero una donna deliziosa, gentilissima e dolce. Però non ha polso e non so se cerca di farle capire che ha sbagliato...vedo solo che stancamente interviene e si scusa per lei.
Mia figlia se n'è acorta da sola che la bimba non è delle più simpatiche. Non tanto per lo scherzo ma perchè ogni tanto, quando è in compagnia della sua amichetta del cuore, fa finta di non vedere mia figlia. Cioè, la mia topolona va da lei e la saluta più volte e la bimba fa finta di non vederla. L'ultima volta ha fatto persino il gesto di cacciarla come fosse un moscerino.
Al che, in quell'occasione, quando mi ha chiesto perchè si comporta così io le ho risposto che lo fa perchè è antipatica! Inutile a mio avviso cercare di trovare scuse a un comportamento parecchio stronzo!


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ti capisco meglio...  In parte sono d'accordo, infatti come tu non sottovaluti l'importanza dell'innatismo, io non sottovaluto l'ambiente.
> Però vedi... una data camelia, nescendo sarà diversa da un'altra... un profumo leggermente diverso, diverse tonalità. Metti entrambe nello stesso terreno, essa le manterrà. Crescerà bene, in salute, ma resterà diversa. Così due fratellini. Chiaro, anche per loro il terreno non potrà essere esattamente lo stesso, nemmno per i gemelli lo è. Ma con terreno simile, avrai dopo anni persone molto diverse... con indole profondamente diverse. Questo a mio avviso per la "informazione" qualitativamente fondamentale che c'è dentro ognuno di noi dal primo barlume di vita.



E sono completamente d'accordo con te. 

Quello che dico in più è che se pure ti trovi con una ortica, ci si può fare un buon risotto 

Cioè... hai un bimbo tranquillo e mite? A seconda di come lo educhi ti verrà fuori un pigro fancavolista fallito o una persona riflessiva e calma.
Un bimbo molto attivo? Viene fuori un teppista oppure una persona capace di fatiche incredibili per arrivare ai propri obiettivi.

Per la bimba in questione, che non conosco.
Immagino una indole molto volitiva ed autoritaria. Con questi bimbi bisogna essere molto, molto fermi nel far rispettare le regole, ma anche molto presenti e dolci, per far capire che ci sono cose che "pagano" e altre che "non pagano".

Anche adesso, un cambio di atteggiamento nei genitori potrebbe portare quella bimba a sviluppare doti di indipendenza, di leader pure, spostando la sua volontà di "dominio" da obiettivi distruttivi a obiettivi costruttivi.

Come? Dovremmo conoscere la situazione molto meglio.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Riconosco l'onestà di chi scrive ma sono certa che se  la bambina in questione avesse fatto una tale  cattiveria a vostra figlia direttamente non si sarebbe fatti tutti questi ragionamenti e tutti vi sareste incazzati come draghi.
> imho ovviamente.
> per me sarebbe stato così e avrei fatto un culo così alla madre.


Nessuno ha detto che Ranatan non si debba incazzare o che bisogna rispondere al bullismo col buonismo.
I bambini se ne fanno di tutti i colori, mia figlia non e' un angioletto e gli altri non sono i bambini cattivi... sono tutti bambini alcuni veramente vivaci.
Questa bambina ha sei anni e sta facendo la bulletta, niente di irrecuperabile santo cielo... tra genitori e insegnanti si puo' risolvere.
Parlare di emarginare una bambina di sei anni e' violenza anche questa.


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

Concordo nella sostanza con MM

...ho conosciuto una 9enne cattivella e malvagetta, e mio malgrado, non solo ho consigliato a mia figlia coetanea (che era diventata la sua vittima sacrificale) di allontanarla, ma addirittura a respingerla con violenza alla prima ulteriore violenza che subiva.

Purtroppo credo che quando il caso lo richiede, dobbiamo essere capaci anche di armare le mani ai nostri figli, ovviamente per difendersi!


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Riconosco l'onestà di chi scrive ma sono certa che se  la bambina in questione avesse fatto una tale  cattiveria a vostra figlia direttamente non si sarebbe fatti tutti questi ragionamenti e tutti vi sareste incazzati come draghi.
> imho ovviamente.
> per me sarebbe stato così e avrei fatto un culo così alla madre.


per fortuna riconosci l'onestà di chi scrive


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sua madre è davvero una donna deliziosa, gentilissima e dolce. Però non ha polso e non so se cerca di farle capire che ha sbagliato...vedo solo che stancamente interviene e si scusa per lei.
> Mia figlia se n'è acorta da sola che la bimba non è delle più simpatiche. Non tanto per lo scherzo ma perchè ogni tanto, quando è in compagnia della sua amichetta del cuore, fa finta di non vedere mia figlia. Cioè, la mia topolona va da lei e la saluta più volte e la bimba fa finta di non vederla. L'ultima volta ha fatto persino il gesto di cacciarla come fosse un moscerino.
> Al che, in quell'occasione, quando mi ha chiesto perchè si comporta così io le ho risposto che lo fa perchè è antipatica! Inutile a mio avviso cercare di trovare scuse a un comportamento parecchio stronzo!


 
ma questa racchia di bambina sembra questa.
lapidiamola :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto che Ranatan non si debba incazzare o che bisogna rispondere al bullismo col buonismo.
> I bambini se ne fanno di tutti i colori, mia figlia non e' un angioletto e gli altri non sono i bambini cattivi... sono tutti bambini alcuni veramente vivaci.
> Questa bambina ha sei anni e sta facendo la bulletta, *niente di irrecuperabile santo cielo... tra genitori e insegnanti si puo' risolvere.*
> Parlare di emarginare una bambina di sei anni e' violenza anche questa.


Non ho scritto questo, ci mancherebbe. Ho scritto che i genitori devono però intervenire subito. Se tua figlia fa una cazzata cattiva tu lo fai no?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Concordo nella sostanza con MM
> 
> ...ho conosciuto una 9enne cattivella e malvagetta, e mio malgrado, non solo ho consigliato a mia figlia coetanea (che era diventata la sua vittima sacrificale) di allontanarla, ma addirittura a respingerla con violenza alla prima ulteriore violenza che subiva.
> 
> Purtroppo credo che quando il caso lo richiede, dobbiamo essere capaci anche di armare le mani ai nostri figli, ovviamente per difendersi!



Purtroppo in certe situazioni, se i nostri figli rischiano di diventare vittime, bisogna proteggerli.

Ma io deploro il fatto che attualmente ogni famiglia è "sola". I genitori di questa bimba troveranno qualcuno che gli farà notare che la loro figlia rischia di essere esclusa dagli altri e di diventare anche peggio? C'è chi si prenderà il rischio di essere mandato a quel paese suggerendogli dei cambiamenti?  No.... si confonde il rispetto delle scelte degli altri genitori con la propria mancanza di coraggio di intervenire... *non sto parlando di te ranatan, parlo in generale, eh!* anche io ho assistito a certe scene e me ne sono lavata le mani...

E provare con "Eh cara signora, certo che sua figlia è proprio determinata in quello che vuole ! Io pure (pure una mia amica) faccio una fatica con la mia.... mi ricordo quando ho fatto così e così, e dopo un certo tempo ho visto dei miglioramenti"?


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E sono completamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Quello che dico in più è che se pure ti trovi con una ortica, ci si può fare un buon risotto
> 
> ...


Interessante... infatti non ho mai sostenuto che fosse cattiva dalla nascita (non so davvero come definire il male, come potrei sostenerlo), ma che l'indole la portava verso quel "lato oscuro". Non ce la buttava dentro, la avvicinava. Poi il terreno non l'ha favorita. E ci sta scivolando dentro.
Come ho scritto da subito, la vittima è proprio la bambina... apparentemente carnefice, è in realtà vittima di una situazione non scelta e non voluta. Seme e terreno non li si può scegliere, ci vuole solo una grande fortuna.
E non viene emarginata, si autoemargina.
Credo che se il terreno che le sta attorno ora e le è stato attorno dalla nascita sia pessimo (e pare proprio di si, visto il comportamento della madre) sia pia illusione pensare che lo stesso terreno possa ora risolvere il problema che ha creato. Dire che i genitori possono aiutarla mi fa sorridere. Per questo mi pare ovvio il cercare l'aiuto di un terapeuta. Che non è il medico dei pazzi, come qualcuno forse pensa.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fortuna riconosci l'onestà di chi scrive


L'ho detto che sono un angelo


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Concordo nella sostanza con MM
> 
> ...ho conosciuto una 9enne cattivella e malvagetta, e mio malgrado, non solo ho consigliato a mia figlia coetanea (che era diventata la sua vittima sacrificale) di allontanarla, ma addirittura a respingerla con violenza alla prima ulteriore violenza che subiva.
> 
> Purtroppo credo che quando il caso lo richiede, dobbiamo essere capaci *anche di armare le mani ai nostri figli*, ovviamente per difendersi!


niente di più sbagliato; caso mai bisognerebbe insegnare a chi sbaglia a diventare migliore.
a me, come a tutti,  è capitato di incontrare bambini così e si è cercato di parlare con le madri .
è chiaro che non lasci tua figlia subire e l'allontani il temponecessario a capire , se si può
ma una ragone salta fuori quasi sempre


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente di più sbagliato; caso mai bisognerebbe insegnare a chi sbaglia a diventare migliore.
> a me, come a tutti,  è capitato di incontrare bambini così e si è cercato di parlare con le madri .
> è chiaro che non lasci tua figlia subire e l'allontani il temponecessario a capire , se si può
> ma una ragone salta fuori quasi sempre



Hai pienamente ragione.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente di più sbagliato; caso mai bisognerebbe insegnare a chi sbaglia a diventare migliore.
> a me, come a tutti,  è capitato di incontrare bambini così e si è cercato di parlare con le madri .
> è chiaro che non lasci tua figlia subire e l'allontani il temponecessario a capire , se si può
> ma una ragone salta fuori quasi sempre


Non sempre. Ho letto di madri che sono arrivate a picchiare delle insegnanti per note o brutti voti dati ai figli.
E' evidente che se questo è l'imprinting che ricevi non avrai mai una ragione.
Puoi parlarci finchè ti pare con le madri ma se hanno una testa (di cazzo) non ci sarà ragione che tenga.
Per fortuna non tutti sono così.


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Purtroppo in certe situazioni, se i nostri figli rischiano di diventare vittime, bisogna proteggerli.
> 
> Ma io deploro il fatto che attualmente ogni famiglia è "sola". I genitori di questa bimba troveranno qualcuno che gli farà notare che la loro figlia rischia di essere esclusa dagli altri e di diventare anche peggio? C'è chi si prenderà il rischio di essere mandato a quel paese suggerendogli dei cambiamenti?  No.... si confonde il rispetto delle scelte degli altri genitori con la propria mancanza di coraggio di intervenire... *non sto parlando di te ranatan, parlo in generale, eh!* anche io ho assistito a certe scene e me ne sono lavata le mani...
> 
> E provare con "Eh cara signora, certo che sua figlia è proprio determinata in quello che vuole ! Io pure (pure una mia amica) faccio una fatica con la mia.... mi ricordo quando ho fatto così e così, e dopo un certo tempo ho visto dei miglioramenti"?



...dopo i vari scherzetti (!!!) volevo andare dalla mamma, soprattutto perchè voltarsi dall'altra parte è da mafiosi, poi ho tralasciato pensando esclusivamente che non ci si deve accollare i problemi degli altri, che tutti hanno gli strumenti per capire, per dire, per fare, e anche perchè sull'onda emotiva non l'avrei aiutata

tanto è che in seguito mi ha scritto chiedendo scusa per le mie vacanze eventualmente condizionate dalla loro presenza, e a quel punto ovviamnete mi sono offerto di dare la mia opinione, e ora si vedrà...


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sua madre è davvero una donna deliziosa, gentilissima e dolce. Però non ha polso e non so se cerca di farle capire che ha sbagliato...vedo solo che stancamente interviene e si scusa per lei.
> Mia figlia se n'è acorta da sola che la bimba non è delle più simpatiche. Non tanto per lo scherzo ma perchè ogni tanto, quando è in compagnia della sua amichetta del cuore, fa finta di non vedere mia figlia. Cioè, la mia topolona va da lei e la saluta più volte e la bimba fa finta di non vederla. L'ultima volta ha fatto persino il gesto di cacciarla come fosse un moscerino.
> Al che, in quell'occasione, quando mi ha chiesto perchè si comporta così io le ho risposto che lo fa perchè è antipatica! Inutile a mio avviso cercare di trovare scuse a un comportamento parecchio stronzo!


 Riconosco l'atteggiamento. Evidentemente quella bambina reputa la tua topolona (troppo carino 'sto diminutivo), molto inferiore a lei, in tutto.

Concordo con gli altri, anche se non ho figli, c'è un'educazione molto carente. E anche con te che dici che la madre ha poco polso.
Quanti anni ha la madre?


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente di più sbagliato; caso mai bisognerebbe insegnare a chi sbaglia a diventare migliore.
> a me, come a tutti,  è capitato di incontrare bambini così e si è cercato di parlare con le madri .
> è chiaro che non lasci tua figlia subire e l'allontani il temponecessario a capire , se si può
> ma una ragone salta fuori quasi sempre



...evidentemente non ti è mai capitato!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non ho scritto questo, ci mancherebbe. Ho scritto che i genitori devono però intervenire subito. Se tua figlia fa una cazzata cattiva tu lo fai no?


Certamente, l'anno scorso aveva colpito un bambino con un trenino perche' non la lasciava in pace... che mi e' pure venuto da ridere ma non potevo... e' stata punita e fatta sedere _in the corner of shame_:rotfl:

Pero' io ne ho una, se quella donna ha piu' di un figlio come mi pare di aver capito e un marito latitante, capisco anche lei, non la giustifico per carita' ma probabilmente anche lei ha bisogno di aiuto per gestirsi questa bambina.

Non leggo cattiveria in una bambina cosi' piccola, piu' in la' ci sta, ora mi sembra piu' ricerca di attenzione, anche l'attenzione negativa e' attenzione


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...dopo i vari scherzetti (!!!) volevo andare dalla mamma, soprattutto perchè voltarsi dall'altra parte è da mafiosi, poi ho tralasciato pensando esclusivamente che non ci si deve accollare i problemi degli altri,* che tutti hanno gli strumenti per capire, per dire, per fare*, e anche perchè sull'onda emotiva non l'avrei aiutata
> 
> tanto è che in seguito mi ha scritto chiedendo scusa per le mie vacanze eventualmente condizionate dalla loro presenza, e a quel punto ovviamnete mi sono offerto di dare la mia opinione, e ora si vedrà...



Capisco perfettamente.
Non credo che avrei agito diversamente.
tuttavia, per quanto riguarda il neretto non sono d'accordo.
Ci sono cose che risultano evidenti a chi guarda da fuori, ma che all'interno non si riescono a percepire.

I bambini piccoli -e 6 anni e pure 9 sono ancora piccoli- sono molto ricettivi e malleabili. Cambiare potrebbe essere molto più facile di quello che pensano queste due madri.


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Riconosco l'atteggiamento. Evidentemente quella bambina reputa la tua topolona (troppo carino 'sto diminutivo), molto inferiore a lei, in tutto.
> 
> Concordo con gli altri, anche se non ho figli, c'è un'educazione molto carente. E anche con te che dici che la madre ha poco polso.
> Quanti anni ha la madre?


Avrà più o meno un 45 anni.
Il problema è che ormai è stufa (così dice lei) di correre appresso a una bimba piccola. Dice che ha esaurito la sua energia con i primi due e che ora non gliene è rimasta più per niente e nessuno.
A volta la capisco, se mi metto nei suoi panni credo che trovarsi a quell'età, ad allevare praticamente da sola una bambina, dovendo dedicare comunque molte attenzione anche agli altri due che sono nel periodo dell'adolescenza sia davvero faticoso.


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente.
> Non credo che avrei agito diversamente.
> tuttavia, per quanto riguarda il neretto non sono d'accordo.
> Ci sono cose che risultano evidenti a chi guarda da fuori, ma che all'interno non si riescono a percepire.
> ...



lo credo anch'io e mi auguro di riuscire ad esserle d'aiuto


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certamente, l'anno scorso aveva colpito un bambino con un trenino perche' non la lasciava in pace... che mi e' pure venuto da ridere ma non potevo... e' stata punita e fatta sedere _in the corner of shame_:rotfl:
> 
> Pero' io ne ho una, se quella donna ha piu' di un figlio come mi pare di aver capito e un marito latitante, capisco anche lei, non la giustifico per carita' ma probabilmente anche lei ha bisogno di aiuto per gestirsi questa bambina.
> 
> * Non leggo cattiveria in una bambina cosi' piccola, piu' in la' ci sta, ora mi sembra piu' ricerca di attenzione, anche l'attenzione negativa e' attenzione*


bhò, a me sembra proprio cattiveria. Volere fare pungere da una vespa un’altra bambina con l’inganno poi !lo vedo come un ragionamento abbastanza costruito e finalizzato a fare del male con cattiveria. Spero di esagerare io,in fondo non ho figli e non li frequento (per fortuna)


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Avrà più o meno un 45 anni.
> Il problema è che ormai è stufa (così dice lei) di correre appresso a una bimba piccola. Dice che ha esaurito la sua energia con i primi due e che ora non gliene è rimasta più per niente e nessuno.
> A volta la capisco, se mi metto nei suoi panni credo che trovarsi a quell'età, ad allevare praticamente da sola una bambina, dovendo dedicare comunque molte attenzione anche agli altri due che sono nel periodo dell'adolescenza sia davvero faticoso.



...e alla fine fanno girare liberi dei piccoli .........


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bhò, a me sembra proprio cattiveria. Volere fare pungere da una vespa un’altra bambina con l’inganno poi !lo vedo come un ragionamento abbastanza costruito e finalizzato a fare del male con cattiveria. Spero di esagerare io,in fondo non ho figli e non li frequento (per fortuna)


Sicuramente concorrono anche altri fattori...ma la malignità secondo me ce l'ha di suo!


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...evidentemente non ti è mai capitato!!


evidentemente non hai letto


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> evidentemente non hai letto



hai ragione!
non lo faccio quasi mai...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> hai ragione!
> non lo faccio quasi mai...


per una volta che lo hai fatto potevi andare in fondo:singleeye:


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per una volta che lo hai fatto potevi andare in fondo:singleeye:



...e hai ragione ancora!

...allora può darsi che ci riproverò


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

alla fine, in fondo..come diceva il buon perozzi di amici miei:
bimbi e grulli chi li ha fatti se li trastulli:mexican:


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> alla fine, in fondo..come diceva il buon perozzi di amici miei:
> bimbi e grulli chi li ha fatti se li trastulli:mexican:



...dovevo giurare ogni giorno che finita la vacanza non gliela avrei fatta vedere più...


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...dovevo giurare ogni giorno che finita la vacanza non gliela avrei fatta vedere più...


????? non ho capito.


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ????? non ho capito.



a mia figlia


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> a mia figlia


CAPITO:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non sappiamo da cosa derivi quel comportamento (quanti anni ha la bambina intanto?) se è grandicella, forse copia comportamenti adulti, se è piccola magari sta sperimentando qualcosa che è capitato a lei...
> Sappiamo troppo poco dell'episodio per attribuire un significato "morale" al comportamento di quella bambina.


 Infatti è quello che sostengo.
Applicare categorie morali a un bambini è sbagliato perché noi li guidiamo ad acquisire una moralità che è ancora al di là delle capacità di comprensione di un bambino.
Ovviamente in proporzione alle diverse età

Faccio un esempio diverso.
Pensate al gioco "Indovina chi?". Un bambino di sei anni solo particolarmente maturo è in grado di giocarci (non più intelligente)perché la maggior parte degli altri non sono proprio in grado di considerare due elementi contemporaneamente come baffi e cappello. Per cui possono rispondere indicando la donna con il cappello suscitando la nostra ilarità. E naturalmente ci guardano stupiti perché non capiscono, visto che ha il cappello. Non ce la fanno a compiere un'inferenze, per noi semplicissime, come quella di escludere le donne e poi tutti gli uomini senza baffi.
Cose che sanno fare tutti i bambini di 10 anni.

Quindi in un'azione come quella raccontata sono implicate molti aspetti cognitivi per poter dare un giudizio morale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sai che cosa? E' la terza figlia. I primi due hanno più di 16 anni. Il padre non c'è mai per via del lavoro e la mamma è sfinita. Si vede che non ha più energia per giocare con lei. Però è comunque una madre presente, affettuosa e dolce come poche, come pure i fratelli.


 Cerca di provare il ruolo che i fratelli hanno con lei (di istruttori) con bambini più piccoli. 
Essendo la più piccola saranno anche un po' lassisti e lei cerca di darsi delle regole imponendole ad altri bambini. Ovvio che non è in grado di farlo.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

http://www.genitoridemocratici.it/htm/accadoma.htm

mi trova d'accordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, ma scusa...i genitori dovrebbero notare da soli questi episodi. La madre è sempre presente e più volte è intervenuta per cercare di farle chiedere scusa.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti ciò che incrementa il bullismo è questo atteggiamento di "comprensione". Vanno stroncati sul nascere, facendogli terra bruciata attorno.


 E' un intervento repressivo morale che non cerca di trovare né le motivazioni affettive, né cognitive del comportamento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Caspita, ha solo 6 anni!!!!
> Se i fratelli sono grandi, i genitori fanno del loro meglio ma sono un pò assenti... che si comporti così per attirare l'attenzione?
> La vuoi mettere subito in un ghetto?
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un intervento repressivo morale che non cerca di trovare né le motivazioni affettive, né cognitive del comportamento.


 Secondo me no. E' pragmatismo, e può anche aiutarli... invece che lasciar loro mano libera. Poi repressivo di che... cioè, se mi difendo da uno stronzo lo sto reprimendo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda qualunque sito che parla di bullismo... cominciano proprio a quell'età o poco di più. Ripeto, sono loro che si emarginano, non vengono emarginati.


 No è il contrario.
Cercano di uscire da un'emarginazione.
Comprendere non vuol dire minimizzare, ma trovare la strada per intervenire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ti quoto!
> Stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Un'altra volta aveva rubato un giochino che un bimbo aveva trovato nelle patatine. Beh, sua madre dopo che lei non ne ha voluto sapere di restituirlo ha chiesto scusa per lei e il giorno dopo è arrivata con un nuvo giochino per il piccolo. Intanto lei si è tenuta una cosa non sua!





senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ecco. C'è una educazione carente.
> La bimba soffrirà di questi errori dei suoi genitori.


 Confermata l'ipotesi di lassismo.
La madre non è in grado di imporre regole.
Ma non è solo un problema di "farle capire" che non si fa. E' anche un problema di capire cosa va, cosa cercava lei di capire facendo così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sua madre è davvero una donna deliziosa, gentilissima e dolce. Però non ha polso e non so se cerca di farle capire che ha sbagliato...vedo solo che stancamente interviene e si scusa per lei.
> Mia figlia se n'è acorta da sola che la bimba non è delle più simpatiche. Non tanto per lo scherzo ma perchè ogni tanto, quando è in compagnia della sua amichetta del cuore, fa finta di non vedere mia figlia. Cioè, la mia topolona va da lei e la saluta più volte e la bimba fa finta di non vederla. L'ultima volta ha fatto persino il gesto di cacciarla come fosse un moscerino.
> Al che, in quell'occasione, quando mi ha chiesto perchè si comporta così io le ho risposto che lo fa perchè è antipatica! Inutile a mio avviso cercare di trovare scuse a un comportamento parecchio stronzo!


 Fa quello che fanno, probabilmente, i fratelli che saranno infastiditi da lei.
Non è in grado di gestire due rapporti relazionali contemporaneamente.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No è il contrario.
> Cercano di uscire da un'emarginazione.
> Comprendere non vuol dire minimizzare, ma trovare la strada per intervenire.


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto che Ranatan non si debba incazzare o che bisogna rispondere al bullismo col buonismo.
> I bambini se ne fanno di tutti i colori, mia figlia non e' un angioletto e gli altri non sono i bambini cattivi... sono tutti bambini alcuni veramente vivaci.
> Questa bambina ha sei anni e sta facendo la bulletta, niente di irrecuperabile santo cielo... tra genitori e insegnanti si puo' risolvere.
> Parlare di emarginare una bambina di sei anni e' violenza anche questa.


 Non c'è più l'emoticon innnamorata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Purtroppo in certe situazioni, se i nostri figli rischiano di diventare vittime, bisogna proteggerli.
> 
> Ma io deploro il fatto che attualmente ogni famiglia è "sola". I genitori di questa bimba troveranno qualcuno che gli farà notare che la loro figlia rischia di essere esclusa dagli altri e di diventare anche peggio? C'è chi si prenderà il rischio di essere mandato a quel paese suggerendogli dei cambiamenti? No.... si confonde il rispetto delle scelte degli altri genitori con la propria mancanza di coraggio di intervenire... *non sto parlando di te ranatan, parlo in generale, eh!* anche io ho assistito a certe scene e me ne sono lavata le mani...
> 
> E provare con "Eh cara signora, certo che sua figlia è proprio determinata in quello che vuole ! Io pure (pure una mia amica) faccio una fatica con la mia.... mi ricordo quando ho fatto così e così, e dopo un certo tempo ho visto dei miglioramenti"?


Tu auspichi una società come comunità che condivide una corresponsabilità educativa ...esagerata! Già è difficile che lo sentano entrambi i genitori :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Interessante... infatti non ho mai sostenuto che fosse cattiva dalla nascita (non so davvero come definire il male, come potrei sostenerlo), ma che l'indole la portava verso quel "lato oscuro". Non ce la buttava dentro, la avvicinava. Poi il terreno non l'ha favorita. E ci sta scivolando dentro.
> Come ho scritto da subito, la vittima è proprio la bambina... apparentemente carnefice, è in realtà vittima di una situazione non scelta e non voluta. Seme e terreno non li si può scegliere, ci vuole solo una grande fortuna.
> E non viene emarginata, si autoemargina.
> Credo che se il terreno che le sta attorno ora e le è stato attorno dalla nascita sia pessimo (e pare proprio di si, visto il comportamento della madre) sia pia illusione pensare che lo stesso terreno possa ora risolvere il problema che ha creato. Dire che i genitori possono aiutarla mi fa sorridere. Per questo mi pare ovvio il cercare l'aiuto di un terapeuta. Che non è il medico dei pazzi, come qualcuno forse pensa.


 Concordo sul terapeuta ..per i genitori.
Non è una battuta. Sono loro che non sono in grado di capire i bisogni della bambina.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Avrà più o meno un 45 anni.
> Il problema è che ormai è stufa (così dice lei) di correre appresso a una bimba piccola. Dice che ha esaurito la sua energia con i primi due e che ora non gliene è rimasta più per niente e nessuno.
> A volta la capisco, se mi metto nei suoi panni credo che trovarsi a quell'età, ad allevare praticamente da sola una bambina, dovendo dedicare comunque molte attenzione anche agli altri due che sono nel periodo dell'adolescenza sia davvero faticoso.


Mettiti nei panni di una bambina con una famiglia che è scazzata per la sua presenza.
Io ho avuto mio figlio a 37 anni quindi quando aveva sei anni ne avevo 43 ...mica ero stanca!!
Ah bei tempi...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo sul terapeuta ..per i genitori.
> Non è una battuta. Sono loro che non sono in grado di capire i bisogni della bambina.


Invece a lei la lasci senza sostegno... niente terapeuta, questo si è aiutarla. Sicuramente migliorerà  l'anno prossimo passerà agli scorpioni e tra qualche anno magari lancerà i cagnolini a fiume!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> http://www.genitoridemocratici.it/htm/accadoma.htm
> 
> mi trova d'accordo.


 :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me no. E' pragmatismo, e può anche aiutarli... invece che lasciar loro mano libera. Poi repressivo di che... cioè, se mi difendo da uno stronzo lo sto reprimendo?


 Non mi sono spiegata. Poi credo di averlo fatto meglio.
Imporsi per far chiedere scusa è un intervento dovuto, ma insufficiente.
Il bambino vive questa cosa come una svalutazione e perde autostima e accumula rabbia se l'intervento non è inserito in un contesto che lo faccia crescere dal punto di vista cognitivo e affttivo nel relazionarsi.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Invece a lei la lasci senza sostegno... niente terapeuta, questo si è aiutarla. Sicuramente migliorerà  l'anno prossimo passerà agli scorpioni e tra qualche anno magari lancerà i cagnolini a fiume!


allora domando a tutti:
se la figlia di ranatan le avesse tirato un calcio o comunque si fosse ribellata con la stessa cattiveria avrebbe fatto bene o male?


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata. Poi credo di averlo fatto meglio.
> Imporsi per far chiedere scusa è un intervento dovuto, ma insufficiente.
> Il bambino vive questa cosa come una svalutazione e perde autostima e accumula rabbia *se l'intervento non è inserito in un contesto che lo faccia crescere dal punto di vista cognitivo e affttivo nel relazionarsi*.


 Qualche pedatone nel chiul? :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> allora domando a tutti:
> se la figlia di ranatan le avesse tirato un calcio o comunque si fosse ribellata con la stessa cattiveria avrebbe fatto bene o male?


Bene. Alla violenza bisogna saper reagire... no ad attacchi preventivi, ma il contrattacco è sano ed auspicabile, purchè non esagerato! Oltretutto aiuterebbe pure la bambina violenta... le farebbe capire che non può agire impunemente facendo del male agli altri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> allora domando a tutti:
> se la figlia di ranatan le avesse tirato un calcio o comunque si fosse ribellata con la stessa cattiveria avrebbe fatto bene o male?


 Avrebbe reagito con stile assertivo.
Male e bene sono categorie morali.
Ovviamente sia l'una che l'altra sarebbero state rimproverate, giustamente.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Avrebbe reagito con stile assertivo*.
> Male e bene sono categorie morali.
> Ovviamente sia l'una che l'altra sarebbero state rimproverate, giustamente.


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Invece a lei la lasci senza sostegno... niente terapeuta, questo si è aiutarla. Sicuramente migliorerà  l'anno prossimo passerà agli scorpioni e tra qualche anno magari lancerà i cagnolini a fiume!


Personalmente concordo con Molti. Va bene il terapeuta per i genitori, anche se forse basterebbe un esperto di educazione che potesse suggerire delle linee guida...ma anche alla bimba non farebbe male parlare con un esperto. In ogni modo, a me sei anni, non sembrano poi così pochi.


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bene. Alla violenza bisogna saper reagire... no ad attacchi preventivi, ma il contrattacco è sano ed auspicabile, purchè non esagerato! Oltretutto aiuterebbe pure la bambina violenta... le farebbe capire che non può agire impunemente facendo del male agli altri.


Mia figlia è mite di suo. Tante volte l'ho spronata a difendersi. Mai ad attaccare, ma a ribellarsi se le fanno i dispetti si!


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avrebbe reagito con stile assertivo.
> Male e bene sono categorie morali.
> Ovviamente sia l'una che l'altra sarebbero state rimproverate, giustamente.


Ti dirò...se mia figlia avesse reagito ribellandosi e tirandole un calcio negli stinchi non l'avrei per nulla punita.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Avrà più o meno un 45 anni.
> Il problema è che ormai è stufa (così dice lei) di correre appresso a una bimba piccola. Dice che ha esaurito la sua energia con i primi due e che ora non gliene è rimasta più per niente e nessuno.
> A volta la capisco, se mi metto nei suoi panni credo che trovarsi a quell'età, ad allevare praticamente da sola una bambina, dovendo dedicare comunque molte attenzione anche agli altri due che sono nel periodo dell'adolescenza sia davvero faticoso.


 Mah, a me sembra che prima di correggere la figlia...bisognerebbe correggere la madre.
E' stata una figlia nata per caso, evidentemente...(sono ironica).


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ti dirò...se mia figlia avesse reagito ribellandosi e tirandole un calcio negli stinchi non l'avrei per nulla punita.


Ci sarebbe mancato solo quello! Semmai dopo farle capire che la violenza è comunque sbagliata e va usata solo in casi estremi quando non è possibile difendersi in altro modo. Ma che ha fatto bene a difendersi... e sarebbe servito anche all'altra.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ti dirò...se mia figlia avesse reagito ribellandosi e tirandole un calcio negli stinchi non l'avrei per nulla punita.


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bene. Alla violenza bisogna saper reagire... no ad attacchi preventivi, ma il contrattacco è sano ed auspicabile, purchè non esagerato! Oltretutto aiuterebbe pure la bambina violenta... le farebbe capire che non può agire impunemente facendo del male agli altri.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avrebbe reagito con stile assertivo.
> Male e bene sono categorie morali.
> Ovviamente sia l'una che l'altra sarebbero state rimproverate, giustamente.





moltimodi ha detto:


>


E' quello che hai detto tu.
Questo stile di risposta può essere istintivo o appreso. Ma si può rispondere in modo assertivo anche non violento.
Ma si apprende.

Per far capire cosa i bambini non capiscono.
Io ho quest'anno una quinta, quindi l'anno scorso erano in quarte 9-10 anni. Son grandi. Sanno fare problemi con più operazioni, e riassunti.
Eppure dal punto di vista relazionale sono più piccoli di quello che immaginiamo.
Molti bambini hanno fratelli più piccoli, anche molto più piccoli. Bimbi di due o tre, quattro anni.
Il fatto che il fratellino li disturba mentre fanno i compiti o studiano lo riferiscono come "mio fratello non mi lascia fare i compiti..non vuole che faccia i compiti...vuole che vada male a scuola"!
Se gli spiego che il fratelllo vuole giocare e che se gli dice "Appena ho finito questa cosa giochiamo insieme. Tu adesso fai questo" proponendo un libriccino, ad esempio, o un gioco o di iniziare un disegno e se insiste rispondere "no!"
I bambini sono entusiasti di aver trovato una soluzione assertiva (non rinunciano a nulla) autorevole e non violenta.
Poi tornano e sono stupiti ed entusiasti che ha funzionato.
Ma devono imparare come rispondere perché, riproverati quando avevano reagito con una sberla, poi si sentono vittime, piene di rabbia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Personalmente concordo con Molti. Va bene il terapeuta per i genitori, anche se forse basterebbe un esperto di educazione che potesse suggerire delle linee guida...ma anche alla bimba non farebbe male parlare con un esperto. In ogni modo, a me sei anni, non sembrano poi così pochi.


 I genitori non sono stupidi, non sono in grado.
Se la madre è "scazzata" ai consigli direbbe "sì, sì" ma non riuscirebbe a metterli in pratica.
Non le impone regole perché si sente in colpa di essere infastidita dalla bambina.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu auspichi una società come comunità che condivide una corresponsabilità educativa ...esagerata! Già è difficile che lo sentano entrambi i genitori :unhappy:


Capisco che sia utopico in generale.
Tuttavia penso sia possibile realizzarlo "su piccola scala", tra i genitori che frequentano abitualmente un parchetto, un cortile...
Mi limito, in raltà, a sperare che una madre non sibili come una vipera se rivolgo una osservazione a suo figlio che si sta comportando male.
E a dire che certe conversazioni che si fanno tra amiche sull'educazione dei figli potrebbero essere utili anche tra semi-conoscenti, sempre quelle del solito parchetto.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che hai detto tu.
> Questo stile di risposta può essere istintivo o appreso. Ma si può rispondere in modo assertivo anche non violento.
> Ma si apprende.
> 
> ...


 Questo con alcuni può funzionare... magari pure con tanti. Ma con certi elementi, se tu gli spieghi che non va bene, ti riempiono di mazzate peggio. Quindi, la violenza dev'essere si l'ultima opzione, ma come difesa non va affatto esclusa, imho.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I genitori non sono stupidi, non sono in grado.
> Se la madre è "scazzata" ai consigli direbbe "sì, sì" ma non riuscirebbe a metterli in pratica.
> Non le impone regole perché si sente in colpa di essere infastidita dalla bambina.


e quindi?


----------



## ranatan (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Capisco che sia utopico in generale.
> Tuttavia penso sia possibile realizzarlo "su piccola scala", tra i genitori che frequentano abitualmente un parchetto, un cortile...
> Mi limito, in raltà, a sperare che una madre non sibili come una vipera se rivolgo una osservazione a suo figlio che si sta comportando male.
> E a dire che certe conversazioni che si fanno tra amiche sull'educazione dei figli potrebbero essere utili anche tra semi-conoscenti, sempre quelle del solito parchetto.


Si, però si rischia di passare per la "prima della classe", quella che sa sempre tutto lei.
E poi devi avere voglia di intavolare discorsi educativi con chiunque...non so, guarda...ammetto che anche io a volte ho la nausea all'idea di rivedere sempre le stesse madri al parchetto e sentire i soliti discorsi sui loro figlioli, su quanto mangiano, su quanto sono vivaci, su quanto li fanno disperare o su quante soddisfazioni invece gli regalano. Per cui io sono sempre un pò asociale e me ne sto per i fatti miei a guardare mia figlia (quando gioca con altri), oppure corro e gioco con lei qundo non trova amichetti.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Si, però si rischia di passare per la "prima della classe", quella che sa sempre tutto lei.
> E poi devi avere voglia di intavolare discorsi educativi con chiunque...non so, guarda...ammetto che anche io a volte ho la nausea all'idea di rivedere sempre le stesse madri al parchetto e sentire i soliti discorsi sui loro figlioli, su quanto mangiano, su quanto sono vivaci, su quanto li fanno disperare o su quante soddisfazioni invece gli regalano. Per cui io sono sempre un pò asociale e me ne sto per i fatti miei a guardare mia figlia (quando gioca con altri), oppure corro e gioco con lei qundo non trova amichetti.



Io mi reputo molto brava, per esempio, nell'educazione alimentare. Non sono altrettanto brava nell'educazione all'indipendenza. 
Quello che do -darei- lo riceverei pure con contentezza.
Poi certi meccanismi si instaurano automaticamente se si incontrano le persone "giuste".

Una mia amica abita in un quartiere dove le persone che si incontrano al parco danno spontaneamente una mano a tenere i bimbi di tutti. Sono stata a trovarla, ero così invidiosa!  Una mamma è al telefono? Ci pensa un'altra a seguire il bimbo che sale sullo scivolo assieme al suo. Scoppia una lite tra bimbi per il possesso delle pentoline? La prima mamma che arriva si occupa della questione -a meno che non serva davvero un altro intervento.
Utopie realizzate...


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lascia stare Rousseau e guarda i bambini.
> Decontestualizzando frasi di tizio o caio si può giustificare o spiegare qualsiasi cosa ed il suo contrario.
> 
> Un bambino è mosso prevalentemente dall'istinto, e questo certo non è fatto solo di cose negative, ma quelle positive sono pressochè esclusivamente strumentali al proprio benessere. Solo con la maturazione ed il giusto insegnamento il bambino diviene in grado di capire che il proprio bene non è necessariamente il bene altrui, che le preoprie esigenze non sono necessariamente le priorità di tutti.
> ...


Rossseau ci ha sdcritto libri sull'argomento..e di come i bambini vanno trattati da bambini, appunto, non da piccoli adulti.
Non è una frase, ma una modalità di approccio al mondo degli adulti.
Ciò che fanno, va visto alla luce di canoni che sono diversi da quelli dei grandi. Mi pare tanto ovvio. PoOi per carità...

la bambina ha solo sei anni.
E' assurdo emarginarla..anzi non solo è assurdo, è delinquenziale.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

*ecco come raddrizzare i bastardini in erba...*


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> allora domando a tutti:
> se la figlia di ranatan le avesse tirato un calcio o comunque si fosse ribellata con la stessa cattiveria avrebbe fatto bene o male?


Ne male, nè bene..queste sono categorie mentali adulte...avrebbe reagito. Va compresa la reazione, non va giudicata.
La figlia di ranatan, non è una stupida, ha reagito come ha voluto, o a seconda della sua indole: in maniera non violenta ma raccontando tutto ala mamma.
Mia figlia, probabilmente sarebbe scappata, ma avrebbe taciuto; mio figlio avrebbe taciuto, ma tirato calci.
Sono modalità di reazione. Per verificare se ci sia el patologico ci vuole un esperto. Ma sicuramente la morale non entar in gioco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e quindi?


Devono andare in terapia i genitori.
In effetti quasi sempre funziona così.
I bambini in terapia sono semplicemente l'anello debole che manifesta il disagio familiare. Si tende ad attuare terapia familiare più che nei confronti del bambino.
Chiaro non si sta parlando di casi psicotici.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 no, a me questa battuta non piace....


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>



...e non dimenticare i bavagli alla bocca!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> allora domando a tutti:
> se la figlia di ranatan le avesse tirato un calcio o comunque si fosse ribellata con la stessa cattiveria avrebbe fatto bene o male?


Avrebbe reagito da bambina...punita anche lei:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avrebbe reagito da bambina...punita anche lei:carneval:


anche perché altrimenti non si capirebbe perché punire l'altra se la reazione è la stessa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Rossseau ci ha sdcritto libri sull'argomento..e di come i bambini vanno trattati da bambini, appunto, non da piccoli adulti.
> Non è una frase, ma una modalità di approccio al mondo degli adulti.
> Ciò che fanno, va visto alla luce di canoni che sono diversi da quelli dei grandi. Mi pare tanto ovvio. PoOi per carità...
> 
> ...





Iris ha detto:


> Ne male, nè bene..queste sono categorie mentali adulte...avrebbe reagito. Va compresa la reazione, non va giudicata.
> La figlia di ranatan, non è una stupida, ha reagito come ha voluto, o a seconda della sua indole: in maniera non violenta ma raccontando tutto ala mamma.
> Mia figlia, probabilmente sarebbe scappata, ma avrebbe taciuto; mio figlio avrebbe taciuto, ma tirato calci.
> Sono modalità di reazione. Per verificare se ci sia el patologico ci vuole un esperto. Ma sicuramente la morale non entra in gioco.


Quoto.

Rosseau è del '700.
Ce ne sono stati studi da allora. Lui la metteva più sul piano morale che cognitivo.
Ora si è compresa che si tratta invece di comportamenti sociali dipendono dall'aspetto cognitivo.
L'educazione in senso di buone maniere, ad esempio, funziona come educazione in senso formativo perché con i comportamenti, anche automatici, fa acquisire strutture cognitive.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Rossseau ci ha sdcritto libri sull'argomento..e di come i bambini vanno trattati da bambini, appunto, non da piccoli adulti.
> Non è una frase, ma una modalità di approccio al mondo degli adulti.
> Ciò che fanno, va visto alla luce di canoni che sono diversi da quelli dei grandi. Mi pare tanto ovvio. PoOi per carità...
> 
> ...


ma dai, mica sempre. Nell'attimo in cui si rapporta così se gli altri bambini non se la cagano di pezza farà pure una riflessione no?
faccio la stronza= non mi fanno giocare
Mi sembrate piuttosto drammatici e complessi.
secondo me i bambini sono molto più semplici di quanto li fate


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> no, a me questa battuta non piace....


Neanche a me.
In ogni bambino rivedo i miei.
Pure i miei ne combinano, ma mica sono mostri.
Ad esempio mio figlio più piccolo aveva cominciato a rubachiare l'anno scorso. Ma da qui, a dire che era un ladro....
Gli abbiamo spiegato che non era giusto ciò che faceva. non è stato punito, ma costretto a riconsegnare il maltolto. Non l'ha fatto più.
Ed ha solo sei anni e mezzo. 

Parlando abbbiamo capito che sottraeva (non lo faceva con tutti) a quelle persone che giudicava in debito con lui..che l'avevano offeso. Era una reazione ad una offesa, o presunta tale.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma dai, mica sempre. Nell'attimo in cui si rapporta così se gli altri bambini non se la cagano di pezza farà pure una riflessione no?
> *faccio la stronza= non mi fanno giocare*
> Mi sembrate piuttosto drammatici e complessi.
> secondo me i bambini sono molto più semplici di quanto li fate


 esatto... si autoemargina da sola, col suo comportamento sbagliato. Se poi qualche bambina difendendosi le fa capire che non tutto le è permesso, le fa ancora più bene. Sono dinamiche così ovvie che non capisco come non possano essere comprese.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Poi è chiaro che ognuno educa anche coscientemente secondo i propri valori.
Una mia vicina ha due dei tre figli coetanei dei miei (finiti anche nella stessa clase uno alle medie l'altra alle elementari).
Quando mio figlio e sua figlia avevano due anni eravamo nel cortile del condominio e la bimba aveva già il triciclo.
Mio figlio lo guardava interessato (lui l'aveva già provato al nido).
Ho chiesto alla vicina se faceva fare un giro a mio figlio.
Lei: "xxxxxxxa (la figlia) fai provare il triciclo a xxxxxxe?!
La figlia"no" E lei: Mi spiace. Non vuole" 

Vedete voi...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma dai, mica sempre. Nell'attimo in cui si rapporta così se gli altri bambini non se la cagano di pezza farà pure una riflessione no?
> faccio la stronza= non mi fanno giocare
> Mi sembrate piuttosto drammatici e complessi.
> secondo me i bambini sono molto più semplici di quanto li fate



Sono più semplici, sì.

Se la bimba vede che a strillare e a scalciare la mamma le da quel che vuole, continuerà a farlo.
Così se i bambini la evitano, si esprimerà nel solo modo che conosce... con comportamenti "violenti".
Che riflessione vuoi che faccia? Che sua mamma è un conto gli altri bimbi un altro?

In questo caso è meglio un comportamento "guarda quanto si sta bene e come ci divertiamo tutti quanti tu compresa se manteniamo questo comportamento positivo" piuttosto che un "guarda adesso che ti sei comportata male ti escludiamoe ti umiliamo".

I bimbi non hanno gli stessi filtri emotivi che abbiamo noi.

Certo che c'è bisogno di "punizioni" -proporzionate, non umilianti- e spiegazioni, ma un esempio positivo ci vorrebbe.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche perché altrimenti non si capirebbe perché punire l'altra se la reazione è la stessa


ah, pensa. Non c'è differenza tra la reazione causata da un'azione  provocazione ?
Bhò.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma dai, mica sempre. Nell'attimo in cui si rapporta così se gli altri bambini non se la cagano di pezza farà pure una riflessione no?
> faccio la stronza= non mi fanno giocare
> Mi sembrate piuttosto drammatici e complessi.
> secondo me i bambini sono molto più semplici di quanto li fate


 Fa una riflessione: "Non mi vogliono" segue un vissuto di frustrazione a cui può reagire con svalutazione di sè e/o con rabbia.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sono più semplici, sì.
> 
> Se la bimba vede che a strillare e a scalciare la mamma le da quel che vuole, continuerà a farlo.
> Così se i bambini la evitano, si esprimerà nel solo modo che conosce... con comportamenti "violenti".
> ...


scusa ma è da mo' che lo dico. Io non do nessuna colpa alla bambina ma esclusivamente ai genitori.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fa una riflessione: "Non mi vogliono" segue un vissuto di frustrazione a cui può reagire con svalutazione di sè e/o con rabbia.


invece no... si chiama autoapprendimento in feedback... il migliore! Se una mia azione porta una conseguenza per me negativa, mi autocorreggo. Funziona per gli animali, ed ancora di più per gli umani.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma dai, mica sempre. Nell'attimo in cui si rapporta così se gli altri bambini non se la cagano di pezza farà pure una riflessione no?
> faccio la stronza= non mi fanno giocare
> Mi sembrate piuttosto drammatici e complessi.
> secondo me i bambini sono molto più semplici di quanto li fate


a sei anni non può fare ragionamenti che manco un adulto riesce a fare spesso.
Ho l'impressione che tutta questa severità con i bambini (piccoli, eh..proprio piccoli) compensi l'elasticità che mostriamo verso gli adulti. francamente eccessiva.


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma dai, mica sempre. Nell'attimo in cui si rapporta così se gli altri bambini non se la cagano di pezza farà pure una riflessione no?
> faccio la stronza= non mi fanno giocare
> Mi sembrate piuttosto drammatici e complessi.
> secondo me i bambini sono molto più semplici di quanto li fate





moltimodi ha detto:


> esatto... si autoemargina da sola, col suo comportamento sbagliato. Se poi qualche bambina difendendosi le fa capire che non tutto le è permesso, le fa ancora più bene. Sono dinamiche così ovvie che non capisco come non possano essere comprese.



quoto e concordo!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> invece no... si chiama autoapprendimento in feedback... il migliore! Se una mia azione porta una conseguenza per me negativa, mi autocorreggo. Funziona per gli animali, ed ancora di più per gli umani.


 Certo che si autocorregge, ma non è detto che si autoccorregga nel modo in cui ti correggeresti tu o quello auspicato.
Si mettono gli autovelox, prendi una multa. Puoi reagire smettendo di andare troppo veloce o ...stando più attento alla presenza degli autovelox.
Lo fanno gli adulti, tanto più i bambini.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> a sei anni non può fare ragionamenti che manco un adulto riesce a fare spesso.
> Ho l'impressione che tutta questa severità con i bambini (piccoli, eh..proprio piccoli) compensi l'elasticità che mostriamo verso gli adulti. francamente eccessiva.


trovi?
a me non pare-
Però ripeto non ho figli e non ho gran simpatia per i bambini che si comportano così


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ah, pensa. Non c'è differenza tra la reazione causata da un'azione  provocazione ?
> Bhò.



Poi glielo spieghi tu a che tipo di azioni si può reagire con la violenza.... se è lecito in questo caso, perchè non quando vuole prendere per primo quel giocattolo?
Se mi autorizzi in questo caso, perchè non quando lui  mi sta antipatico?

Se posso picchiare adesso, non devo preoccuparmi se vedo quell'altro bimbo che ne picchia uno più piccolo....


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma dai, mica sempre. Nell'attimo in cui si rapporta così se gli altri bambini non se la cagano di pezza farà pure una riflessione no?
> *faccio la stronza= non mi fanno giocare*
> Mi sembrate piuttosto drammatici e complessi.
> secondo me i bambini sono molto più semplici di quanto li fate


Ma tu da adulta capisci e non fai piu' la stronza... la bambina fa la stronza peggio proprio perche' i bambini sono piu' semplici.
Tu parti dal presupposto che la bambina sia cosciente della "cattiveria" cosa che molto probabilmente non e'... quante stronzate fanno i bambini proprio perche' incoscienti di pericolo, dolore, cattiveria eccetera? Da temere!
Vedendosi emarginata potrebbe reagire anche peggio


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che si autocorregge, ma non è detto che si autoccorregga nel modo in cui ti correggeresti tu o quello auspicato.
> Si mettono gli autovelox, prendi una multa. Puoi reagire smettendo di andare troppo veloce o ...stando più attento alla presenza degli autovelox.
> Lo fanno gli adulti, tanto più i bambini.


Ottimo esempio! Sto più attento ad evitare la punizione, certo... ma stai tranquilla che dopo multone e punti su patente, il piedino destro va giù più leggero  A meno che non sia ricco e me ne freghi... ecco lì che in questo caso cessa l'effetto feedback, perchè la multa non mi provoca nessun danno.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu da adulta capisci e non fai piu' la stronza... la bambina fa la stronza peggio proprio perche' i bambini sono piu' semplici.
> Tu parti dal presupposto che la bambina sia cosciente della "cattiveria" cosa che molto probabilmente non e'... quante stronzate fanno i bambini proprio perche' incoscienti di pericolo, dolore, cattiveria eccetera? Da temere!
> Vedendosi emarginata potrebbe reagire anche peggio


mi arrendo:bandiera:
non ho abbastanza conoscenza ed esperienza coi bambini.
pensa che io sti ragionamenti me li aspetto pure dal cane! non scherzo eh?
ergo lo adattavo anche a un bambino di quell'età


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Poi glielo spieghi tu a che tipo di azioni si può reagire con la violenza.... se è lecito in questo caso, perchè non quando vuole prendere per primo quel giocattolo?
> Se mi autorizzi in questo caso, perchè non quando lui mi sta antipatico?
> 
> Se posso picchiare adesso, non devo preoccuparmi se vedo quell'altro bimbo che ne picchia uno più piccolo....


 basta dirle: se ti fa male, reagisci... se ti toglie un gioco, no. Dillo all'insegnante. Non mi pare così complicato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> a sei anni non può fare ragionamenti che manco un adulto riesce a fare spesso.
> Ho l'impressione che tutta questa severità con i bambini (piccoli, eh..proprio piccoli) compensi l'elasticità che mostriamo verso gli adulti. francamente eccessiva.


Ho aperto il thread prendendo spunto da una vicenda perché ho constatato questa difficoltà a capire i bambini.
Ovvio che per me è "mestiere" è l'argomento che studio da trentanni e che sperimento tutti i giorni e rischio di trovare evidenti cose che non lo sono.
Mi sono domandata spesso come riuscire a far capire queste differenze fondamentali dell'agire infantile.
Vedo anche genitori che con "sono bambini" giustificano ogni cosa per giustificare il loro lassismo.
La repressione dei comportamenti ci deve essere, sia ben chiaro, ma non si può pensare che poi le deduzioni siano automatiche.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> basta dirle: se ti fa male, reagisci... se ti toglie un gioco, no. Dillo all'insegnante. Non mi pare così complicato



A te non pare complicato.
I distinguo per i bambini lo sono.
Le regole devono essere poche e chiare.
Pochissime e chiarissime è meglio


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho aperto il thread prendendo spunto da una vicenda perché ho constatato questa difficoltà a capire i bambini.
> Ovvio che per me è "mestiere" è l'argomendo che studio da trentanni e che sperimento tutti i giorni e rischio di trovare evidenti cose che non lo sono.
> Mi sono domandata spesso come riuscire a far capire queste differenze fondamentali dell'agire infantile.
> *Vedo anche genitori che con "sono bambini" giustificano ogni cosa per giustificare il loro lassismo.*
> La repressione dei comportamenti ci deve essere, sia ben chiaro, ma non si può pensare che poi le deduzioni siano automatiche.


 Infatti è pieno di genitori idioti!


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu da adulta capisci e non fai piu' la stronza... la bambina fa la stronza peggio proprio perche' i bambini sono piu' semplici.
> Tu parti dal presupposto che la bambina sia cosciente della "cattiveria" cosa che molto probabilmente non e'... quante stronzate fanno i bambini proprio perche' incoscienti di pericolo, dolore, cattiveria eccetera? Da temere!
> Vedendosi emarginata potrebbe reagire anche peggio


 
Ma certo!

Scusate..ma avete mai visto un adulto farsi male come un bimbo di sei anni? Lascereste mai atrtaversare la strada da solo ad uno di loro? O peggio guidare l'auto...certamente no..non ha cognizione del pericolo...
Quindi non ha cognizione di quanto può fare male.
Siete mai stati alle festicciole dei bimbi di quella età? Sembrano invasati...in realtà si stanno solo divertendo.
State crocifiggendo una creatura che magari crede a babbo natale.
Voi ci credete?


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> A te non pare complicato.
> I distinguo per i bambini lo sono.
> Le regole devono essere poche e chiare.
> Pochissime e chiarissime è meglio


Ma appunto... regole semplici e spiegate bene le capiscono facilmente, e le applicano. Lo so per esperienza.
Dire: non far mai del male a nessuno per prima, ma se ti fanno del male reagisci... lo capiscono perfettamente.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> 
> Scusate..ma avete mai visto un adulto farsi male come un bimbo di sei anni? Lascereste mai atrtaversare la strada da solo ad uno di loro? O peggio guidare l'auto...certamente no..non ha cognizione del pericolo...
> Quindi non ha cognizione di quanto può fare male.
> ...


 
ma perchè siete sempre così drammatiche???
si sta discutendo su un episodio che alcuni vedono più grave e altri meno.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> 
> Scusate..ma avete mai visto un adulto farsi male come un bimbo di sei anni? Lascereste mai atrtaversare la strada da solo ad uno di loro? O peggio guidare l'auto...certamente no..non ha cognizione del pericolo...
> Quindi non ha cognizione di quanto può fare male.
> ...


No, crede che sia divertente far pungere le amichette dalle vespe... e nessuno la sta crocifiggendo. Rileggi meglio tutto il thread...


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Mi avete sconvolto comunque...onestamente mi avete sconvolto.:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ottimo esempio! Sto più attento ad evitare la punizione, certo... ma stai tranquilla che dopo multone e punti su patente, il piedino destro va giù più leggero  A meno che non sia ricco e me ne freghi... ecco lì che in questo caso cessa l'effetto feedback, perchè la multa non mi provoca nessun danno.


Però certamente non ti saranno simpatici quelli della stradale. Però da adulto non carichi affettivamente il fatto che ti diano multe.
Il bambino sì. Se ottiene ripetuti rimproveri e punizioni sproporzionati alla sua capacità di comprensione accumula rabbie, sensi di colpa proprio nei confronti delle persone da cui dipende, ne seguono problemi di autostima e angoscia di abbandono.
Inoltre tende a ripetere gli stessi comportamenti sugli altri in modo ancor più sproporzionato, violento e incongruente perché non ha gli strumenti cognitivi per valutare le situazioni.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè siete sempre così drammatiche???
> si sta discutendo su un episodio che alcuni vedono più grave e altri meno.





Iris ha detto:


> Mi avete sconvolto comunque...onestamente mi avete sconvolto.:unhappy:


quoto brugola
A me sconvolge la tua  drammaticità nell'affrontare questo argomento.:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi arrendo:bandiera:
> non ho abbastanza conoscenza ed esperienza coi bambini.
> pensa che io sti ragionamenti me li aspetto pure dal cane! non scherzo eh?
> ergo lo adattavo anche a un bambino di quell'età


 Funziona meglio col cane.
Un bambino non è un adulto, ma ha vissuti molto complessi.


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, crede che sia divertente far pungere le amichette dalle vespe... e nessuno la sta crocifiggendo. Rileggi meglio tutto il thread...


Avete parlato di emarginazione...
E agli adulti cosa dovremmo fare...?
Eppure mi pare che siamo quasi tutti tolleranti, ma si hai sbagliato, tutti sbagliano...meno i bambini!!!! Che essendo deboli vanno castigati e emarginati.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non certamente non ti saranno simpatici quelli della stradale. Però da adulto non cariche affettivamente il fatto che ti diano multe.
> *Il bambino sì. Se ottiene ripetuti rimproveri e punizioni sproporzionati alla sua capacità di comprensione accumula rabbie, sensi di colpa proprio nei confronti delle persone da cui dipende, ne seguono problemi di autostima e angoscia di abbandono*.
> Inoltre tende a ripetere gli stessi comportamenti sugli altri in modo ancor più sproporzionato, violento e incongruente perché non ha gli strumenti cognitivi per valutare le situazioni.


 Ecco vedi... è così. Loro applicano una regola, per far si che uno che guida da stronzo non ammazzi altri innocenti. Non ho nulla da dire su questo, cazzone io che correvo. Chiaramente, mi è andata male, e mi fa rabbia pagare.
Se mi stanno a volte sulle palle i poliziotti, non è certo per gli autovelox. 
Non lo devono punire gli adulti, persa... allora proprio non mi leggi. Se le becca dai coetanei.


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Funziona meglio col cane.
> Un bambino non è un adulto, ma ha vissuti molto complessi.


Azzo c'entra il cane?
Il cane va trattato da cane. Mica appartiene al genere umano...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Avete parlato di emarginazione...
> E agli adulti cosa dovremmo fare...?
> Eppure mi pare che siamo quasi tutti tolleranti, ma si hai sbagliato, tutti sbagliano...meno i bambini!!!! Che essendo deboli vanno castigati e emarginati.


 Rileggi... ho scritto autoemarginati e puniti fisicamente dai coetanei, quando fanno del male. Il resto sono tue costruzioni.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Rileggi... ho scritto *autoemarginati e puniti fisicamente dai coetane*i, quando fanno del male. Il resto sono tue costruzioni.


E quando il "cattivo" è il più forte di tutti? :mrgreen:
Che famo, li mettiamo in un grande box e ci aspettiamo che si autoregolino a forza di mazzate e minighetti? :mrgreen:

Scusa, lo so che il tuo pensiero è più complesso di così, ma non ho resistito, si prestava troppo bene... :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E quando il "cattivo" è il più forte di tutti? :mrgreen:
> *Che famo, li mettiamo in un grande box e ci aspettiamo che si autoregolino a forza di mazzate e minighetti*? :mrgreen:
> 
> *Scusa, lo so che il tuo pensiero è più complesso di così, ma non ho resistito, si prestava troppo bene*... :mexican:


Non male come idea ...:carneval: 

Lo so, era simpatica!


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Azzo c'entra il cane?
> Il cane va trattato da cane. Mica appartiene al genere umano...


Madonna iris un po' di elasticità! era un esempio per dire che mi aspetto da bambini ragionamenti elementari!
Tranquilla, non è che mettiamo le puntine sotto ai piedi dei bimbi per sadismo.
Si sta parlando!


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Madonna iris un po' di elasticità! era un esempio per dire che mi aspetto da bambini ragionamenti elementari!
> Tranquilla, *non è che mettiamo le puntine sotto ai piedi dei bimbi per sadismo.*
> Si sta parlando!


 Beh alla tipina della vespa però .... :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco vedi... è così. Loro applicano una regola, per far si che uno che guida da stronzo non ammazzi altri innocenti. Non ho nulla da dire su questo, cazzone io che correvo. Chiaramente, mi è andata male, e mi fa rabbia pagare.
> Se mi stanno a volte sulle palle i poliziotti, non è certo per gli autovelox.
> Non lo devono punire gli adulti, persa... allora proprio non mi leggi. Se le becca dai coetanei.


 Ma i coetanei sono adulti?
No.
I coetanei nello stesso modo del "colpevole" non sono in grado di valutare le situazioni e "chi ha ragione".
In base a quale scala di valori?
Tenendo conto di tutte le variabili?

Esempio.
Giocando un bambino prende un altro per la maglietta. Non gli fa male e non rovina la maglietta.
Il bambino che si è visto tirare la maglietta vede nel gesto un atto grave per una serie di motivi suoi (può essere stata la madre incautamente a dire "sono stufa di comprare-lavare-aggiustare magliette" che lui ha interpretato con senso di colpa, oppure si è sentito bloccato nei movimenti e ha percepito questo come un'aggressione) reagisce con uno sberlone. 
Ovvio che il bambino che ha tirato la maglietta non solo non può considerare perché l'altro ha reagito così, ma neppure mette in rapporto la maglietta tirata con lo sberlone.
Reagisce con sberlone o calcio perché "ha cominciato lui" e gli è stato detto di difendersi...
E poi?
Si fermano? No, continuano:unhappy:
Se l'educazione è "difenditi anche con violenza" entrambi saranno convinti di aver fatto bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi avete sconvolto comunque...onestamente mi avete sconvolto.:unhappy:


 L'ho proposto perché (come dicevo) so che è difficile capire i bambini.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh alla tipina della vespa però .... :carneval:


a te che fai il furbetto per punizione 10 puntate si sos tata:mrgreen:


virgole

http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...uAIwAw&usg=AFQjCNEjGmYAgQunndOweKirJk3SjmM83Q


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma i coetanei sono adulti?
> No.
> I coetanei nello stesso modo del "colpevole" non sono in grado di valutare le situazioni e "chi ha ragione".
> In base a quale scala di valori?
> ...


Ci possono essere fraintendimenti, è ovvio... però ora ci si fanno troppe seghe mentali, imho. Quando eravamo ragazzini noi, non c'erano tutte queste paranoie, Persa. Si giocava, ci si menava, a volte ne prendevi di più a volte le davi. Capitava che si tornava a casa con qualche livido o qualche graffio, e non ho mai visto i miei genitori particolarmente preoccupati... eppure erano attenti a me e mio fratello. Semplicemente ci stava, era nel cerchio della crescita, serviva anche quello.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a te che fai il furbetto per punizione 10 puntate si sos tata:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> virgole
> ...


 :carneval:


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh alla tipina della vespa però .... :carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: chi di puntina ferisce...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: chi di puntina ferisce...


la legge del contrappasso... così comincia a studiare Dante :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci possono essere fraintendimenti, è ovvio... però ora ci si fanno troppe seghe mentali, imho. Quando eravamo ragazzini noi, non c'erano tutte queste paranoie, Persa. si giocava, ci si menava, a volte ne prendevi di più a volte le davi. Capitava che si tornava a casa con qualche livido o qualche graffio, e non ho mai visto i miei genitori particolarmente preoccupati... eppure erano attenti a me e mio fratello. Semplicemente ci stava, era nel cerchio della crescita, serviva anche quello.


Ma qui non si sta dicendo se è normale o no che i bambini si picchino.
E' normale.
Sono i genitori che si sentono sviliti se il figlio picchia o è picchiato e non sanno gestire le situazioni dei figli e le emozioni loro.
Ma non stavamo discutendo del fatto che se uno molla una sberla è gravissimo.
Ma di come "far capire" le regole del vivere civile, no?
E dicevo che non si può valutare i comportamenti dei bambini con un metro adulto né morale, né cognitivo.
E se ci si rende conto di questo e si cerca di capire il bambino si potranno trovare (la maggior parte delle volte) i comportamenti giusti.
Capire non vuol dire dirgli bravo qualunque cosa faccia, non vuol dire giustificare atti violenti perché "poverino".
Alla bimba che cerca di far pungere dalla vespa (ho fatto delle ipotesi iniziali sul suo comportamento e poi sono arrivati elementi sulla confusione con cui la educano) non serve uno sberlone dall'adulto o un calcio dal coetaneo. Non le serve l'emarginazione. Non le serve tanto meno "poverina non le dà retta nessuno".
Le serve un "no!" immediato e deciso.
E poi attenzione per capire di cosa ha bisogno.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma qui non si sta dicendo se è normale o no che i bambini si picchino.
> E' normale.
> Sono i genitori che si sentono sviliti se il figlia picchia o è picchiato e non sanno gestire le situazioni.
> Ma non stavamo discutendo del fatto che se uno molla una sberla è gravissimo.
> ...


Ecco, qui dissento. Un calcio della coetanea punta le servirebbe eccome. Servirebbe ad entrambe, per come la vedo io.


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma qui non si sta dicendo se è normale o no che i bambini si picchino.
> E' normale.
> Sono i genitori che si sentono sviliti se il figlio picchia o è picchiato e non sanno gestire le situazioni dei figli e le emozioni loro.
> Ma non stavamo discutendo del fatto che se uno molla una sberla è gravissimo.
> ...


 
Quoto la signora maestra.
Ho notato che i genitori di certi bambini aggressivi, sono spesso tanto gentili, ma tanto tanto gentili, però distratti e deboli. L'aggressività a quella età è forse un modo di provocare una reazione nei genitori che non li smuove manco la bomba.
quanti lasciano i figli piccoli davanti alla TV, e si fanno i casi propri?
Quanti, pur di toglierseli dai piedi, concedono tutto?
Moltissimi: Tra lavoro, hobby, palestra, intrallazzi vari, per i figli c'è sempre meno tempo.
e lo dice una madre, accusata dalle altre di essere troppo severa!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Sinceramente non vedo tutta sta "gravita'" proprio nel gesto iniziale... e' una bambina va punita e le va spiegato... mica va presa a calci o emarginata dagli altri bambini.
Visto che si ripete bisogna che qualcuno parli a genitori... e amen.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quoto la signora maestra.
> Ho notato che i genitori di certi bambini aggressivi, sono spesso tanto gentili, ma tanto tanto gentili, però distratti e deboli. L'aggressività a quella età è forse un modo di provocare una reazione nei genitori che non li smuove manco la bomba.
> quanti lasciano i figli piccoli davanti alla TV, e si fanno i casi propri?
> Quanti, pur di toglierseli dai piedi, concedono tutto?
> ...


 Io son rimasta sul generale.
Se raccontassi cosa raccontano i bambini e i comportamenti dei genitori restereste allibiti.


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sinceramente non vedo tutta sta gravita' proprio nel gesto iniziale... e' una bambina va punita e le va spiegato... mica va presa a calci o emarginata dagli altri bambini.
> Visto che si ripete bisogna che qualcuno parli a genitori... e amen.


Infatti. Era una vespa...mica un serpente a sonagli..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. Era una vespa...mica un serpente a sonagli..


 Poi per una di 6 anni può essere lo stesso...


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quoto la signora maestra.
> Ho notato che i genitori di certi bambini aggressivi, sono spesso tanto gentili, ma tanto tanto gentili, però distratti e deboli. L'aggressività a quella età è forse un modo di provocare una reazione nei genitori che non li smuove manco la bomba.
> quanti lasciano i figli piccoli davanti alla TV, e si fanno i casi propri?
> Quanti, pur di toglierseli dai piedi, concedono tutto?
> ...


stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa iris. La colpa non è dei bambini ma dei genitori


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi per una di 6 anni può essere lo stesso...


E' il caso però di non farglielo trovare il serpente:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quoto la signora maestra.
> Ho notato che i genitori di certi bambini aggressivi, sono spesso tanto gentili, ma tanto tanto gentili, però distratti e deboli. L'aggressività a quella età è forse un modo di provocare una reazione nei genitori che non li smuove manco la bomba.
> quanti lasciano i figli piccoli davanti alla TV, e si fanno i casi propri?
> Quanti, pur di toglierseli dai piedi, concedono tutto?
> ...


e io quoto la quotatrice, valga per entrambe :up:

Servono punti di riferimento saldi e fermi. La severità è una cosa, la fermezza è un'altra.
Mi ricordo di una coppia con figli conosciuta al mare. 

Il più grande si beccava una sberla dal padre quando faceva qualcosa di male. E il padre si occupava di lui solo quando "doveva" intervenire con le sberle.
Era evidente che se le cercava proprio... lo stuzzicava fino ad ottenere una reazione...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. Era una vespa...mica un serpente a sonagli..


 è il gesto che conta... comunque ognuno la vede a modo suo. Se mia figlia avesse reagito dopo esser stata punta in quel modo, sicuramente l'avrei capita. Altri genitori evidentemente no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' il caso però di non farglielo trovare il serpente:carneval:


 Meglio... :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io son rimasta sul generale.
> Se raccontassi cosa raccontano i bambini e i comportamenti dei genitori restereste allibiti.


 c'è da rimanere allibiti ogni giorno.spesso è come se i ruoli s'invertissero


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. Era una vespa...mica un serpente a sonagli..


perchè non lo aveva a disposizione:mexican:


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa iris. La colpa non è dei bambini ma dei genitori


Eliminiamo i genitori:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi per una di 6 anni può essere lo stesso...


Che e' vero:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma anche una pistola o un coltello... non dai forse il coltello no.


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è il gesto che conta... comunque ognuno la vede a modo suo. Se mia figlia avesse reagito dopo esser stata punta in quel modo, sicuramente l'avrei capita. Altri genitori evidentemente no.


Certo che avrei capito. Anzi le avrei consigliato di cambiare amichetta...ma non di darle fuoco ai capelli:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Eliminiamo i genitori:carneval:


 Ci sono state annate che pensavo di passare a lavorare con gli orfani...
Adesso no perché ho quasi tutti genitori stranieri ed è rispuntato il buon senso, almeno nella maggioranza.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo che avrei capito. Anzi le avrei consigliato di cambiare amichetta...*ma non di darle fuoco ai capelli*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


esagerata :carneval: la frusta era una battuta... può non esserti piaciuta, ma era una battuta... non sono così cattivo 

p.s.  anche se le puntine... :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è il gesto che conta... comunque ognuno la vede a modo suo. Se mia figlia avesse reagito dopo esser stata punta in quel modo, sicuramente l'avrei capita. Altri genitori evidentemente no.


 capire un conto, educare è un altro


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che e' vero:rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma anche una pistola o un coltello... non dai forse il coltello no.


Ma voi lo sapete che esistono adulti che lasciano le armi in giro...da brivido..:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> capire un conto, educare è un altro


 capire vuol dire accettare... accettare vuol dire educare.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> capire un conto, educare è un altro


Pigiare o non pigiare, questo e' il problema?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma voi lo sapete che esistono adulti che lasciano le armi in giro...da brivido..:unhappy:


Come no, andrebbero rinchiusi


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pigiare o non pigiare, questo e' il problema?


 non punti ma opere di bene.versamento su c/c
grazie


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Ma come se l'era procurata la vespa? L'aveva tramortita e poi catturata e tenuta pronta all'evenienza?
Io non ci avrei mai pensato...magari a casa allevano boa...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> capire vuol dire accettare... _accettare vuol dire educare._


mi piaci quando sei così creativo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> capire vuol dire accettare... accettare vuol dire educare.


Capire vuol dire accettare? lo pensi davvero?

Se fosse così, sarebbe come dire che è impossibile capire quello che non possiamo accettare... che non esistono motivazioni dietro le cose sbagliate... che chi sbaglia è semplicemente pazzo?

E se accetti educhi? Idem, lo pensi davvero?

Puoi esprimere meglio il tuo pensiero?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma voi lo sapete che esistono adulti che lasciano le armi in giro...da brivido..:unhappy:



e bambini che le hanno usate, sparando a sè o ad altri... :unhappy:


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Capire vuol dire accettare? lo pensi davvero?
> 
> Se fosse così, sarebbe come dire che è impossibile capire quello che non possiamo accettare... che non esistono motivazioni dietro le cose sbagliate... che chi sbaglia è semplicemente pazzo?
> 
> ...


 
Sei sicura che lo vuoi?:carneval:

Scherzo....:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma come se l'era procurata la vespa? L'aveva tramortita e poi catturata e tenuta pronta all'evenienza?
> Io non ci avrei mai pensato...magari a casa allevano boa...


probabilmente le alleva apposta:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma come se l'era procurata la vespa? L'aveva tramortita e poi catturata e tenuta pronta all'evenienza?
> Io non ci avrei mai pensato...magari a casa allevano boa...


 Saranno stati ai giardini.
L'avrà trovata tramortita.
Avrà voluto valutare se era ancora viva e pericolosa. Era combattuta tra la voglia di capire, rassicurarsi e la paura. Ha usato un'altra come noi useremmo un piede o un bastone.
Si sarebbe dovuto intervenire sul piano della conoscenza dell'insetto e offrire appunto un oggetto per verificare.
Ricordo ancora mia figlia e un'amica che si erano bloccate per strada a ossevare ammirate, a circa tre anni, uno scarafaggio enorme e l'altra bambina che diceva "Che fantastico animale!"
E noi mamme schifate a ridere e a osservare lo scarafaggio dicendo "non toccarlo, vediamo come si muove"
L'altra bambina ha fatto veterinaria.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Capire vuol dire accettare? lo pensi davvero?
> 
> Se fosse così, *sarebbe come dire che è impossibile capire quello che non possiamo accettare*... che non esistono motivazioni dietro le cose sbagliate... che chi sbaglia è semplicemente pazzo?
> 
> ...


 Ok... restiamo nell'esempio. Mia figlia torna a casa e dice che questa bambina l'ha fatta pungere volontariamente dalla vespa. Lei ha reagito e le ha dato un ceffone... 
Se dico che capisco questo suo atteggiamento, perchè motivato dalle circostanze, lo faccio implicitamente mio. Lo accetto. Se lei percepisce questo, capisce che condivido il suo gesto di reazione alla violenza subita, e lo fa suo. In questo modo, anche senza dir nulla, acquisisce dal genitore un'educazione. In questo caso positiva (amio modo di vedere, naturalmente), ma funziona purtroppo anche negativamente.

Mi riferisco alla frase evidenziata ora... infatti è così... esempi ce ne sarebbero tanti, anche tragedie storiche.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Saranno stati ai giardini.
> L'avrà trovata tramortita.
> Avrà voluto valutare se era ancora viva e pericolosa. Era combattuta tra la voglia di capire, rassicurarsi e la paura. Ha usato un'altra come noi useremmo un piede o un bastone.
> Si sarebbe dovuto intervenire sul piano della conoscenza dell'insetto e offrire appunto un oggetto per verificare.
> ...


deciditi però..o non ragionano o fanno valutazione sul tramortimento o meno di una vespa:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Saranno stati ai giardini.
> L'avrà trovata tramortita.
> Avrà voluto valutare se era ancora viva e pericolosa. Era combattuta tra la voglia di capire, rassicurarsi e la paura. Ha usato un'altra come noi useremmo un piede o un bastone.
> Si sarebbe dovuto intervenire sul piano della conoscenza dell'insetto e offrire appunto un oggetto per verificare.
> ...


 
Quella bambina ha un futuro. Come tutti,d'altronde...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> probabilmente le alleva apposta:mexican:


 Sicuramente :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi piaci quando sei così creativo:mrgreen:


 ogni tanto capita :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok... restiamo nell'esempio. Mia figlia torna a casa e dice che questa bambina l'ha fatta pungere volontariamente dalla vespa. Lei ha reagito e le ha dato un ceffone...
> Se dico che capisco questo suo atteggiamento, perchè motivato dalle circostanze, lo faccio implicitamente mio. Lo accetto. Se lei percepisce questo, capisce che condivido il suo gesto di reazione alla violenza subita, e lo fa suo. In questo modo, anche senza dir nulla, acquisisce dal genitore un'educazione. In questo caso positiva (amio modo di vedere, naturalmente), ma funziona purtroppo anche negativamente.
> 
> *Mi riferisco alla frase evidenziata ora... infatti è così... esempi ce ne sarebbero tanti, anche tragedie storiche*.



Se non ritieni di poter capire perchè è successo un fatto tragico, vuol dire che ritieni di non poter evitare le condizioni che l'hanno causato, poichè, appunto, non le comprendi.

Forse diamo un significato diverso alla parola comprendere...

metti una povera ignorante incinta da uno che l'ha lasciata... che so, minorenne, genitori repressivi, aggiungi quello che vuoi. 
Presa dal panico, abbandona il figlio nel cassonetto.

E' *chiaro* che "non lo concepisco".
Ma se voglio che non capiti ancora devo "capire".
Devo capire come si può sentire e istituire adeguati strumenti di supporto. Non giustificare, non accettare, ma capire.

Altro esempio su capire accettare educare. 
Viene fuori che tua figlia prende a ceffoni sempre un bimbo, appena lo vede. Tu non lo capisci, non lo accetti, la educhi comunque  a non dargli botte.
Magari se tu cercassi di capire verrebbe fuori che -che so- il bambino in questione è identico alla figura del cattivo su un libro e che lei ha avuto un incubo con lui.

ora capisci, non accetti comunque il suo comportamento, e la educhi spiegando che il bimbo non è il cattivo che la spaventa.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Se non ritieni di poter capire perchè è successo un fatto tragico, vuol dire che ritieni di non poter evitare le condizioni che l'hanno causato, poichè, appunto, non le comprendi.
> 
> Forse diamo un significato diverso alla parola comprendere...
> 
> ...


 Diamo accezioni diverse infatti.
A parte che io non capisco il gesto di quella donna... non lo giudico, ma non lo capisco. Può lasciarlo su un marciapiede avvolto in una copertina, in un portone. Buttarlo nel cassonetto... non lo capisco.
Detto questo, gli strumenti di supporto ci sono... i consultori, l'IVG, gli assistenti sociali... tutti mgliorabili per carità. Ma anche se qusta fosse troppo sprovveduta ed ignorante, perchè ucciderlo, e non semplicemente abbandonarlo? Ripeto, non lo capisco.
Se mia figlia picchia per quei motivi un altra bambina, non la capisco. Le dico chiaramente che è molto grave quello che sta facendo, e esigo una spiegazione. Diamo un significato diverso a quella parola.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

ma avete letto?
http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/cronaca/articoli/articolo489869.shtml

dall'infanzia all'adolescenza ...quanto è difficile capire, cogliere segnali ?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete letto?
> http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/cronaca/articoli/articolo489869.shtml
> 
> dall'infanzia all'adolescenza ...quanto è difficile capire, cogliere segnali ?



Oddio......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> deciditi però..o non ragionano o fanno valutazione sul tramortimento o meno di una vespa:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


 Sono complicati.
Ragionano, ma in modo diverso.
Tutti sanno che se un bambino sta giocando finisce per farsela addosso perché non pensa allo stimolo fisico.
Di fronte a un animale o un oggetto percepito come pericoloso ci sono impulsi di conoscenza e attrazione e repulsione, ma la concentrazione è sull'oggetto non sugli altri bambini.
L'ho detto prima, non riescono a considerare più elementi insieme.
Soprattutto l'empatia è difficile.
E' difficile anche da parte degli adulti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete letto?
> http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/cronaca/articoli/articolo489869.shtml
> 
> dall'infanzia all'adolescenza ...quanto è difficile capire, cogliere segnali ?


 Il "semplice severo rimprovero" è stato vissuto come irrimediabile definizione di inadeguatezza alla vita.
Sono angosciata.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il "semplice severo rimprovero" è stato vissuto come irrimediabile definizione di inadeguatezza alla vita.
> Sono angosciata.


 anch'io persa.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono complicati.
> Ragionano, ma in modo diverso.
> Tutti sanno che se un bambino sta giocando finisce per farsela addosso perché non pensa allo stimolo fisico.
> Di fronte a un animale o un oggetto percepito come pericoloso ci sono impulsi di conoscenza e attrazione e repulsione, ma la concentrazione è sull'oggetto non sugli altri bambini.
> ...



Mi hai fatto pensare a un giorno al parco in cui tutti i bambini avevano messo un tronco a mo' di ponte e facevano la fila per passarci... possandoci tutti si facevano male, ai bambini in fila non fregava una mazza se quello appena passato era corso piangendo dalla mamma, nooo ci passava uguale poi correva dalla mamma :rotfl::rotfl:

Non ho mai riso tanto (che stronza)

Sono intrattenimento gratuito, altro che plystation:carneval:


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

*per Persa*

dialogo in bagno, mia figlia a fare cacca insieme alla sua amica del cuore e alla picchiatella:
picchiatella: cosa vi fa paura?
mia figlia: un pò il buio

appena la buona esce un attimo, la picchiatella sfila la chiave del bagno, spegne la luce e la chiude dentro

la buona la libera


come la devo chiamare sta bambina??


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> dialogo in bagno, mia figlia a fare cacca insieme alla sua amica del cuore e alla picchiatella:
> picchiatella: cosa vi fa paura?
> mia figlia: un pò il buio
> 
> ...


anche io facevo la cacca con la mia sorella :mrgreen:
va bhè, io non ci vedo tutta sta cattiveria in questo episodio.
probabilmente voleva aiutarla a esorcizzare la paura del buio :mrgreen:


----------



## Iago (2 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> anche io facevo la cacca con la mia sorella :mrgreen:
> va bhè, io non ci vedo tutta sta cattiveria in questo episodio.
> probabilmente voleva aiutarla a esorcizzare la paura del buio :mrgreen:



:mrgreen:eccerto, le farò un regalo a breve


questo è solo uno, il giorno dopo mentre giocavano a solo, le ha tirato i capelli fino quasi a metterla con la testa a terra (confermato sempre tutto dalla buona, e per motivi di gioco di carte per bambini...figuriamoci.....)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> dialogo in bagno, mia figlia a fare cacca insieme alla sua amica del cuore e alla picchiatella:
> picchiatella: cosa vi fa paura?
> mia figlia: un pò il buio
> 
> ...


 Non lo so.
Da un episodio non posso dire se sia una bambina piena di paure per situazioni vissute o psicotica.
Non direi mai cattiva.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> :mrgreen:eccerto, le farò un regalo a breve
> 
> 
> questo è solo uno, il giorno dopo mentre giocavano a solo, le ha tirato i capelli fino quasi a metterla con la testa a terra (confermato sempre tutto dalla buona, e per motivi di gioco di carte per bambini...figuriamoci.....)



Non è che non ne conosco di bambini che si comportano male... mi ricordo in particolare di una che ai miei tempi era solita utilizzare tecniche di una cattiveria raffinata, tutta verbale ma non per questo meno spaventosa...
Dovevi vedere la madre... tutto un miele in bocca, appena giravi le spalle ne diceva di tutti i colori -e da qui la bimba aveva imparato a dire certe cose- e estremamente repressiva nei confronti della figlia. Aveva una paura quasi patologica che si facesse del male, e già grandicella non aveva il permesso neppure di attraversare la più tranquilla delle strade da sola.

Insomma, era invidiosa marcia di noi, si sentiva poco apprezzata per via della scarsa fiducia che percepiva dalla madre, e metteva in atto le tecniche che da lei aveva appreso.

Era cattiva?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> :mrgreen:eccerto, le farò un regalo a breve
> 
> 
> questo è solo uno, il giorno dopo mentre giocavano a solo, le ha tirato i capelli fino quasi a metterla con la testa a terra (confermato sempre tutto dalla buona, e per motivi di gioco di carte per bambini...figuriamoci.....)


 Un gioco di carte per bambini per alcuni bambini (più o meno dipende dall'età e dalla maturità) può significare il segno di avere il destino dalla propria parte o conferma di una disperazione, la vittoria dell'altro il segno che si dicono amici ma ti odiano.
Dipende.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non è che non ne conosco di bambini che si comportano male... mi ricordo in particolare di una che ai miei tempi era solita utilizzare tecniche di una cattiveria raffinata, tutta verbale ma non per questo meno spaventosa...
> Dovevi vedere la madre... tutto un miele in bocca, appena giravi le spalle ne diceva di tutti i colori -e da qui la bimba aveva imparato a dire certe cose- e estremamente repressiva nei confronti della figlia. Aveva una paura quasi patologica che si facesse del male, e già grandicella non aveva il permesso neppure di attraversare la più tranquilla delle strade da sola.
> 
> Insomma, era invidiosa marcia di noi, si sentiva poco apprezzata per via della scarsa fiducia che percepiva dalla madre, e metteva in atto le tecniche che da lei aveva appreso.
> ...


Era una vittima di una madre, con problemi e cattiva, che era cattiva con la figlia e gli altri e l'educava a essere cattiva.
Crescendo sarà potuta diventare come la madre o riscattarsi.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era una vittima di una madre, con problemi e cattiva, che era cattiva con la figlia e gli altri e l'educava a essere cattiva.
> Crescendo sarà potuta diventare come la madre o riscattarsi.



Sì certo, era una domanda retorica


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> dialogo in bagno, mia figlia a fare cacca insieme alla sua amica del cuore e alla picchiatella:
> picchiatella: cosa vi fa paura?
> mia figlia: un pò il buio
> 
> ...


stronza?


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non è che non ne conosco di bambini che si comportano male... mi ricordo in particolare di una che ai miei tempi era solita utilizzare tecniche di una cattiveria raffinata, tutta verbale ma non per questo meno spaventosa...
> Dovevi vedere la madre... tutto un miele in bocca, appena giravi le spalle ne diceva di tutti i colori -e da qui la bimba aveva imparato a dire certe cose- e estremamente repressiva nei confronti della figlia. Aveva una paura quasi patologica che si facesse del male, e già grandicella non aveva il permesso neppure di attraversare la più tranquilla delle strade da sola.
> 
> Insomma, era invidiosa marcia di noi, si sentiva poco apprezzata per via della scarsa fiducia che percepiva dalla madre, e metteva in atto le tecniche che da lei aveva appreso.
> ...


chi... la mamma o la bambina?


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ne male, nè bene..queste sono categorie mentali adulte...avrebbe reagito. Va compresa la reazione, non va giudicata.
> La figlia di ranatan, non è una stupida, ha reagito come ha voluto, o a seconda della sua indole: in maniera non violenta ma raccontando tutto ala mamma.
> Mia figlia, probabilmente sarebbe scappata, ma avrebbe taciuto; mio figlio avrebbe taciuto, ma tirato calci.
> Sono modalità di reazione. Per verificare se ci sia el patologico ci vuole un esperto. Ma sicuramente la morale non entar in gioco.


In realtà non me l'ha raccontato. Ho visto tutto io che ero a pochi passi. Non sono intervenuta fino a quando la bambina non ha afferrato la mano di mia figlia portandola verso la vespa.
Per quel che riguarda l'insettno, era una festa di compleanno e dove andiamo noi di solito purtroppo di vespe ce ne sono in abbondanza...quella in questione era posata su un piccolo panino al prosciutto tuta intenta a mangiarselo. Forse non l'avrebbe punta...ma forse si.
Ah, tempo fa sempre lei, ha minacciato un bimbo di 4 anni dicendo che se raccontava alla mamma di quello che gli aveva fatto gli avrebbe fatto mangiare la cacca delle nutrie! Non si può negare che non abbia inventiva :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà non me l'ha raccontato. Ho visto tutto io che ero a pochi passi. Non sono intervenuta fino a quando la bambina non ha afferrato la mano di mia figlia portandola verso la vespa.
> Per quel che riguarda l'insettno, era una festa di compleanno e dove andiamo noi di solito purtroppo di vespe ce ne sono in abbondanza...quella in questione era posata su un piccolo panino al prosciutto tuta intenta a mangiarselo. Forse non l'avrebbe punta...ma forse si.
> Ah, tempo fa sempre lei, ha minacciato un bimbo di 4 anni dicendo che se *raccontava alla mamma di quello che gli aveva fatto gli avrebbe fatto mangiare la cacca delle nutrie!* NOn si uò negare che abbia inventiva :mexican:


Ora persa troverà un nesso con  la nutella negata al topolino:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Saranno stati ai giardini.
> L'avrà trovata tramortita.
> Avrà voluto valutare se era ancora viva e pericolosa. Era combattuta tra la voglia di capire, rassicurarsi e la paura. Ha usato un'altra come noi useremmo un piede o un bastone.
> Si sarebbe dovuto intervenire sul piano della conoscenza dell'insetto e offrire appunto un oggetto per verificare.
> ...


No, Persa, no. Questa teoria proprio non ci sta a mio avviso.
ma dai, allora è scema! Mia figlia ha 4 anni, non è mai stata punta da una vespa ma sa che fanno male, le è stato spiegato. E mai e poi mai userebbe una sua amichetta come cavia!


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ora persa troverà un nesso con la nutella negata al topolino:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ora persa troverà un nesso con la nutella negata al topolino:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 E' che tutto qusto buonismo a volte mi urta. Non sempre ci sono spiegazioni razionali a quello che uno fa. Io rimango della mia idea. E' stronza e basta!


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> No, Persa, no. Questa teoria proprio non ci sta a mio avviso.
> ma dai, allora è scema! Mia figlia ha 4 anni, non è mai stata punta da una vespa ma sa che fanno male, le è stato spiegato. E mai e poi mai userebbe una sua amichetta come cavia!


ma è ovvio che il motivo non era quello... semplicemente, voleva farla pungere e godersi lo spettacolo!


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> E' che tutto qusto buonismo a volte mi urta. Non sempre ci sono spiegazioni razionali a quello che uno fa. Io rimango della mia idea. E' stronza e basta!


pure per me ma lo sono anche i genitori.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma è ovvio che il motivo non era quello... *semplicemente, volevva farla pungere e godersi lo spettacolo*!


 ma non sei sempre divorato dai dubbi>?


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ora persa troverà un nesso con la nutella negata al topolino:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> pure per me ma lo sono anche i genitori.


Si, è un concorso di colpa.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Si, è un concorso di colpa.


a parte che una minaccia del genere è veramente anomala per una bambina di quell'età.
ma che le danno da mangiare a casa??


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> E' che tutto qusto buonismo a volte mi urta. Non sempre ci sono spiegazioni razionali a quello che uno fa. Io rimango della mia idea. E' stronza e basta!


leggendovi mi rendo conto che è proprio un mestiere difficilissimo il genitore.
io comunque la penso come te,  in questo caso la bambina è stronza  e basta


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a parte che una minaccia del genere è veramente anomala per una bambina di quell'età.
> ma che le danno da mangiare a casa??


Il fatto è che il posto dove si ritrovano sempre non è un semplice parco giochi (è un pò lunga da spiegare per cui sorvolerò) e vicino ci passa il fiume...ogni tanto si vedono delle nutrie e i bimbi ne sono attratti. Da qui il nesso con la loro cacchina.
Per intenderci, la bimba in questione è molto benestante, abiti firmati ed è sempre in ordine che pare uscita da una rivista pubblicitaria. D'aspetto molto carina. Questo per spiegare che non è che è lasciata a vivere nella cuccia del cane...


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Il fatto è che il posto dove si ritrovano sempre non è un semplice parco giochi (è un pò lunga da spiegare per cui sorvolerò) e vicino ci passa il fiume...ogni tanto si vedono delle nutrie e i bimbi ne sono attratti. Da qui il nesso con la loro cacchina.
> Per intenderci, la bimba in questione è molto benestante, abiti firmati ed è sempre in ordine che pare uscita da una rivista pubblicitaria. D'aspetto molto carina. Questo per spiegare che non è che è lasciata a vivere nella cuccia del cane...


ma è pericolosissima la cacca di nutrie...
non scherzo!


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non sei sempre divorato dai dubbi>?


 si, forse voleva anche rovinare la giornata alla vespa che si pappava il panino in santa pace, tutta bella e contenta :carneval:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, forse voleva anche rovinare la giornata alla vespa che si pappava il panino in santa pace, tutta bella e contenta :carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl:

Che poi, se le osservi bene (le vespe) sono fantastiche. Lavorano su un pezzo di prosciutto con una tenacia certosina e trasportano dei pezzettoni che non so come fanno poi a volare...


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, forse voleva anche rovinare la giornata alla vespa che si pappava il panino in santa pace, tutta bella e contenta :carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: due piccioni con una fava


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, forse voleva anche rovinare la giornata alla vespa che si pappava il panino in santa pace, tutta bella e contenta :carneval:


sempre stronza rimarrebbe:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: due piccioni con una fava


 son soddisfazioni... :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sempre stronza rimarrebbe:mexican:


ho messo "anche"... sarebbe stronza al quadrato... fa pungere la compagna, e rompe le palle alla vespa che magnava tranquilla :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> E' che tutto qusto buonismo a volte mi urta. Non sempre ci sono spiegazioni razionali a quello che uno fa. Io rimango della mia idea. E' stronza e basta!


Ma perche' buonismo?

Veramente non so cosa sia peggio se quello che fa la bambina o degli adulti che chiamano stronza una bambina di sei anni


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Che poi, se le osservi bene (le vespe) sono fantastiche. Lavorano su un pezzo di prosciutto con una tenacia certosina e trasportano dei pezzettoni che non so come fanno poi a volare...


eccezionali! Hai mai visto la lotta tra vespa e ragno? La bastardona gli vola sopra, cercando di pungerlo... così lo paralizza e gli inietta l'uovo dentro. Quando il vespino nasce, si pappa il ragno vivo da dentro, stile alien!:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ho messo "anche"... sarebbe stronza al quadrato... fa pungere la compagna, e rompe le palle alla vespa che magnava tranquilla :carneval:


però siamo malpensanti. Forse era solo sana curiosità per un insetto e le sue peculiarità.
Forse voleva anticipare alla figlia di ranatan che la vita è fatta di gioie ma anche dolori
Forse voleva solo farle del male per poi consolarla.
Che ne sappiamo noi?


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eccezionali! Hai mai visto la lotta tra vespa e ragno? La bastardona gli vola sopra, cercando di pungerlo... così lo paralizza e gli inietta l'uovo dentro. Quando il vespino nasce, si pappa il ragno vivo da dentro, stile alien!:unhappy:


 ma davvero??


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma davvero??


 verissimo!


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma perche' buonismo?
> 
> Veramente non so cosa sia peggio se quello che fa la bambina o degli adulti che chiamano stronza una bambina di sei anni


No, mi spiace, ma sei anni non li trovo così pochi per giustificare sempre tutto con l'educazione che hai ricevuto.
Poi questa bambina non è che sia una disadattata, ha una madre affettuosa e presente, fratelli che la amano, soldi a sufficenza per vivere tarnquilla e andare nella migliore scuola della città...se non è stronzetta è quantomeno molto, ma molto fastidiosa e antipatica!


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> No, mi spiace, ma sei anni non li trovo così pochi per giustificare sempre tutto con l'educazione che hai ricevuto.
> Poi questa bambina non è che sia una disadattata, ha una madre affettuosa e presente, fratelli che la amano, soldi a sufficenza per vivere tarnquilla e andare nella migliore scuola della città...se non è stronzetta *è quantomeno molto, ma molto fastidiosa e antipatica*!


 sinonimo :carneval:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eccezionali! Hai mai visto la lotta tra vespa e ragno? La bastardona gli vola sopra, cercando di pungerlo... così lo paralizza e gli inietta l'uovo dentro. Quando il vespino nasce, si pappa il ragno vivo da dentro, stile alien!:unhappy:


Cavolo, dal vivo mai.
Sai dove avevo visto una cosa del genere? In un cartone animato dell'ape maia che stavo ri-vedendo con mia figlia...una vespa metteva le sue uova dentro ad un bruco e lo seppelliva, così una volta schiuse i suoi piccoli avrebbero già trovato del cibo a disposizione.
Grandi i cartoni di una volta!


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sinonimo :carneval:


 Ma pare meno brutto vero?


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

*ecco mentre la nutre, prima dell'azione...*



ranatan ha detto:


> Ma pare meno brutto vero?


fa più politicamente corretto...  Comunque, probabile che le allevi :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Cavolo, dal vivo mai.
> Sai dove avevo visto una cosa del genere? In un cartone animato dell'ape maia che stavo ri-vedendo con mia figlia...una vespa metteva le sue uova dentro ad un bruco e lo seppelliva, così una volta schiuse i suoi piccoli avrebbero già trovato del cibo a disposizione.
> Grandi i cartoni di una volta!


 era meglio l'ape magà però... il primo giapponese! Si infatti fanno così anche coi bruchi. Il film Alien, ha ripreso l'idea... infatti c'è la ragina che mette le uova e tutto il parallelismo col mondo degli insetti


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> era meglio l'ape magà però... il primo giapponese! Si infatti fanno così anche coi bruchi. Il film Alien, ha ripreso l'idea... infatti c'è la ragina che mette le uova e tutto il parallelismo col mondo degli insetti


L'ape magà però era triste...piangeva sempre! Lo sapevi che magà era un maschio?


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> L'ape magà però era triste...piangeva sempre! *Lo sapevi che magà era un maschio*?


ehhh???????????  ma nemmeno delle api ci si può più fidare... :unhappy:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ehhh???????????  ma nemmeno delle api ci si può più fidare... :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl:

Si, era un maschio, perchè ricordo che in un paio di episodio (mi ero rivista la serie qualche anno fa) parlano di lui al maschile...e anche la mamma che lui cercava durante tutta la serie lo chiama figlio!


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Si, era un maschio, perchè ricordo che in un paio di episodio (mi ero rivista la serie qualche anno fa) parlano di lui al maschile...e anche la mamma che lui cercava durante tutta la serie lo chiama figlio!


 ho capito, era un cartoon avanti sui tempi... :carneval:  corpo, atteggiamenti e voce femminili, ma era un lui... :singleeye:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ho capito, era un cartoon avanti sui tempi... :carneval: corpo, atteggiamenti e voce femminili, ma era un lui... :singleeye:


Per sicurezza sono andata a controllare sulla wikipedia...era proprio maschio! E nella versione originale si chiama Hutch. Spero tu ti possa riprendere dall schock un giorno...:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Per sicurezza sono andata a controllare sulla wikipedia...era proprio maschio! E nella versione originale si chiama Hutch. Spero tu ti possa riprendere dall schock un giorno...:carneval:


 era così bellina... :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> No, Persa, no. Questa teoria proprio non ci sta a mio avviso.
> ma dai, allora è scema! Mia figlia ha 4 anni, non è mai stata punta da una vespa ma sa che fanno male, le è stato spiegato. E mai e poi mai userebbe una sua amichetta come cavia!


 Ma farebbe o ha fatto o farà altre cose per le quali dovrai intervenire.
Capisco che se fanno qualcosa ai nostri figli scatti lo spirito di protezione, per cui è normale imbufalirsi o pensare "è stronza!".
Ma questa è una reazione irrazionale e istintiva. E' diverso invece riflettere sui comportamenti infantili e capirne il significato.
A me è capitato che ci fosse una bimba che aveva suggerito alla mia di guardasi dentro le mutande... mica penso che la volesse sedurre ecc


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a parte che una minaccia del genere è veramente anomala per una bambina di quell'età.
> ma che le danno da mangiare a casa??


 Ha due fratelli adolescenti (loro sì un po' stronzetti) che si divertono a spaventarla e minacciarla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma perche' buonismo?
> 
> Veramente non so cosa sia peggio se quello che fa la bambina o degli adulti che chiamano stronza una bambina di sei anni





ranatan ha detto:


> No, mi spiace, ma sei anni non li trovo così pochi per giustificare sempre tutto con l'educazione che hai ricevuto.
> Poi questa bambina non è che sia una disadattata, ha una madre affettuosa e presente, fratelli che la amano, soldi a sufficenza per vivere tarnquilla e andare nella migliore scuola della città...se non è stronzetta è quantomeno molto, ma molto fastidiosa e antipatica!


 Pensa se qualcuno definisse così tua figlia alla prima fesseria che fa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Ma davvero vi state scatenando tutti in un modo terribile con una bambina e attribuendo ai bambini capacità cognitive, consapevolezze e capacità di scelta che non hanno.
Pensiamo a cosa combiniamo noi adulti che abbiamo ben altre capacità!!!


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà non me l'ha raccontato. Ho visto tutto io che ero a pochi passi. Non sono intervenuta fino a quando la bambina non ha afferrato la mano di mia figlia portandola verso la vespa.
> Per quel che riguarda l'insettno, era una festa di compleanno e dove andiamo noi di solito purtroppo di vespe ce ne sono in abbondanza...quella in questione era posata su un piccolo panino al prosciutto tuta intenta a mangiarselo. Forse non l'avrebbe punta...ma forse si.
> Ah, tempo fa sempre lei, ha minacciato un bimbo di 4 anni dicendo che se raccontava alla mamma di quello che gli aveva fatto gli avrebbe fatto mangiare la cacca delle nutrie! Non si può negare che non abbia inventiva :mexican:


 
Queste cose deve averle ascoltate a casa...voglio dire...questa è una perfidia che lei deve aver vissuto da qualche parte. Bisogna tenere d'occhio tutta la famiglia.


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Queste cose deve averle ascoltate a casa...voglio dire...questa è una perfidia che lei deve aver vissuto da qualche parte. Bisogna tenere d'occhio tutta la famiglia.


Ma no, l'ho spiegato prima che il posto che frequentiamo non è solo un parco giochi. Vicino ci passa il fiume e spesso e volentieri le nutrie compaiono sull'erba. Tutti i bimbi sono incuriositi dagli animaletti e spesso li seguono, li studiano...non le è stato detto nulla a casa. Ha partorito tutto lei!


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma davvero vi state scatenando tutti in un modo terribile con una bambina e attribuendo ai bambini capacità cognitive, consapevolezze e capacità di scelta che non hanno.
> Pensiamo a cosa combiniamo noi adulti che abbiamo ben altre capacità!!!



Straquoto...

Ma dipende dalle proprie conoscenze ed esperienze... a parte chi non ha figli -eh mi ricordo quando non ero madre io, quanti discorsi con le mie amiche del tipo "basterebbero due ceffoni dati quando serve"- dipende anche dai figli che hai e che tipo di sfide hai dovuto affrontare.
Tu di bambini ne hai conosciuti tanti, magari hai affrontato anche un certo tipo di studi...

Io mi trovo un figlio estremamente vivace e volitivo, che va seguito con attenzione certosina, perchè appena molli un attimo l'attenzione ne approfitta per metterti alla prova. Facile essere sfiancati da un bimbo così e categorizzarlo come maleducato o peggio se non ci si sta attenti.
Seguito bene e con fermezza, diventa educato e ubbidiente. Il bimbo più solare e felice e socievole del mondo.
I comportamenti da tenere con lui per educarlo sono in fondo semplici, ma proprio imparando da mio figlio ho capito certe cose...

Una mia amica ha un bimbo tranquillissimo e pacioso... non ha mai dovuto pensare a certe strategie educative...


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> No, mi spiace, ma sei anni non li trovo così pochi per giustificare sempre tutto con l'educazione che hai ricevuto.
> Poi questa bambina non è che sia una disadattata, ha una madre affettuosa e presente, fratelli che la amano, soldi a sufficenza per vivere tarnquilla e andare nella migliore scuola della città...se non è stronzetta è quantomeno molto, ma molto fastidiosa e antipatica!


Questo è quello che vedi tu, e percepisci...è solo una bambina!!! Sei anni sono pochissimi...ancora si fanno la pipì sotto a volte, e appena sanno leggere e scrivere!!! Come si fa a giudicarli, non lo so...

Sarà che io adoro i discoli....in genere mi piacciono tutti i bambini, e non riesco a definirli stronzi, ma nemmeno antipatici.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma no, l'ho spiegato prima che il posto che frequentiamo non è solo un parco giochi. Vicino ci passa il fiume e spesso e volentieri le nutrie compaiono sull'erba. Tutti i bimbi sono incuriositi dagli animaletti e spesso li seguono, li studiano...non le è stato detto nulla a casa. Ha partorito tutto lei!


animaletti??? qui da noi le nutrie son più grosse che gatti!!!


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensa se qualcuno definisse così tua figlia alla prima fesseria che fa.


 
Parole sante...che ne sai cosa combineranno i tuoi figli?


----------



## ranatan (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensa se qualcuno definisse così tua figlia alla prima fesseria che fa.


Rispondo a questa domanda e poi basta, perchè abbiamo due visioni troppe lontane, andremmo avanti per ore a discutere senza probabilmente arrivare a nulla.
Prima di tutto non è la prima fesseria che fa. Se la prende sistematicamente coi più piccini e molte mamme hanno già protestato.
In ogni modo, se mia figlia si comportasse così mi aspetterei dei commenti negativi e non sarei scandalizzata che venisse definita "antipatica". Mi chiederei pittosto il perchè di certi comportamenti (che io non considero "nella norma").
Sul fatto di amare i bambini, anche a me piacciono e li rispetto...non per questo accetto e giustifico ogni loro comportamento. I discoli sono una cosa, quelli che picchiano sono un'altra e di sicuro interverrò ancora se vedrò che vuole fare del male alla mia piccola.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Rispondo a questa domanda e poi basta, perchè abbiamo due visioni troppe lontane, andremmo avanti per ore a discutere senza probabilmente arrivare a nulla.
> Prima di tutto non è la prima fesseria che fa. Se la prende sistematicamente coi più piccini e molte mamme hanno già protestato.
> In ogni modo, se mia figlia si comportasse così mi aspetterei dei commenti negativi e non sarei scandalizzata che venisse definita "antipatica". Mi chiederei pittosto il perchè di certi comportamenti (che io non considero "nella norma").
> Sul fatto di amare i bambini, anche a me piacciono e li rispetto...non per questo accetto e giustifico ogni loro comportamento. I discoli sono una cosa, quelli che picchiano sono un'altra e di sicuro interverrò ancora se vedrò che vuole fare del male alla mia piccola.


quoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Rispondo a questa domanda e poi basta, perchè abbiamo due visioni troppe lontane, andremmo avanti per ore a discutere senza probabilmente arrivare a nulla.
> Prima di tutto non è la prima fesseria che fa. Se la prende sistematicamente coi più piccini e molte mamme hanno già protestato.
> In ogni modo, se mia figlia si comportasse così mi aspetterei dei commenti negativi e non sarei scandalizzata che venisse definita "antipatica". Mi chiederei pittosto il perchè di certi comportamenti (che io non considero "nella norma").
> Sul fatto di amare i bambini, anche a me piacciono e li rispetto...non per questo accetto e giustifico ogni loro comportamento. I discoli sono una cosa, quelli che picchiano sono un'altra e di sicuro interverrò ancora se vedrò che vuole fare del male alla mia piccola.


 Ma certo che si deve intervenire!!
E naturalmente devi salvaguardare tua figlia.
Ma quello che dicevo è un'altra cosa, credevo di avela esposta abbondantemente, ma la riassumo.
Un bambino è un bambino e non si possono giudicare le sue azioni secondo una moralità che gli è estranea e non ha le strutture cognitive per capire perché non è in grado di considerare punti di vista diversi.
Se un bambino non è educato a comportarsi rispettando gli altri (comportamenti che sono appunto frutto di un'educazione, di obbedienza e solo poi di comprensione) è responsabilità di chi lo educa.
Scaricare su un bambino le respinsabilità degli adulti, magari emarginandolo e rafforzando un'educazione sbagliata, non mi pare giusto.
Poi nella pratica non è certo semplice intervenire.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma certo che si deve intervenire!!
> E naturalmente devi salvaguardare tua figlia.
> Ma quello che dicevo è un'altra cosa, credevo di avela esposta abbondantemente, ma la riassumo.
> Un bambino è un bambino e non si possono giudicare le sue azioni secondo una moralità che gli è estranea e non ha le strutture cognitive per capire perché non è in grado di considerare punti di vista diversi.
> ...


è uno dei difetti più frequenti: mancanza di rispetto per le persone, animali , cose.
se ci limitiamo ad insegnare la reazione alla provocazione non faremo altro che dare seguito a questa reazione a catena di maleducazione.


----------

